# ISIS Colchester : Part 30



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow another new home    

I was wondering when do the Isis call about how many eggs fertilize is it earlish in the morning?? i'm so        that they have made it x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Sooty - how are you feeling this morning? I never got a call much before 11 about egg fertilisation. Sending you lots of   and


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow Sooty your first on the board    How you feeling hunny?  Yes they'll call you this morning i remember this being agony just waiting for the call      that you have good news  

Rachel - Thats great about your appointment at the ARGC and how great is that that you can basically start as soon as AF comes ....no waiting    How much would a cycle cost there?  The stat results speak for themselves how can they get such good results?  You must be filled with hope now for your next cycle - Have you cancelled your Reprofit appointment or have it as a back up plan?  Your back problem is there any sciatica?  as i keep thinking back about your last reflexology treatment with me you back was really showing up wasn't it - hope you get it sorted if you find a good physio let me know.

Cath - I looked your house up too.....its lovely and i would buy it to live there if i had the money i would buy it,  I've got a feeling that whoever views will just fall in love with it,  Hows your back today?

Day off today .......whhhhoooooaaaa hoooooaaaaaaa    At least thats one day away from my a*sy boss     If my treatment doesn't work next year i will deffo be looking for another job.

Had my hair done yesterday and i had a fringe cut in.....i don't like it    Dh keeps singing "Sandy" from Grease to me    

Lisa x


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Rachel - of course this is not boring! I really wanted to know what they told you at ARGC. It's great they are looking at many new options for you and it seems like the doctor spent a good long time to look at your case which is great. Good news you can start straight away     I'm not sure I understand why if you have high level NK cells you need a hysteroscopy ... Surely if they are in your blood or womb then you nede some medication to counter them, not a surgical procedure which cannot I think remove cells?? Maybe I'm getting the wrong end of the stick but you could give them a call and ask to make sure, it is quite a serious sum on top if what you'll pay them anyway. The stats sound great! Sorry about your back ... I also haven't been running this week, too busy (and lazy!), I think I'll go Saturday morning.

Sooty -    for good news from ISIS this morning, hope they call soon!

Lisa - I'm sure you still look a beauty with your new fringe, and about Sandy it's retro in fashion now anyway  

Cath - when is the prospective buyer coming? Good luck. Hope your back is feeling better today?

Julia - have the dr given you something effective for the mastitis? Hope Alex slept a bit more last night for you  

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x

PS Still no AF ... Fingers crossed.


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi all

Rachel - that sounds great news from ARGC!  really positive!  I bet you are DH are pleased as punch after that news.  I have ARGC factored into my long term plan, although I would feel bad to leave ISIS.  Not sure how (again) i could manage fitting in all the tests etc when its so far away but Im sure Id work it out!

Sooty - how you doing?  Have you heard yet?

Julia - a friend of mine had mastitis too.  Really painful and she had to stop b-feeding as it hurt so much.  She switched to bottle and got some antibiotics and she was right as rain!  

Lisa - are you are reflexologist (bit slow off the mark me....) - where are you based?

Hi Rivka & Cath and everyone else.

Still no news from me.  No AF yet - should I be expecting it before test date if it hasn't worked!  Im madly googling 6dp5dt, 7dp5dt.... to see if anyone else out there has anything happening that I can identify with.  Ha ha - its all I do, saddo!  Still determined not to POAS till Monday.... aaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggh, 5 days to go.... not a symptom in sight....


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Just had the call I have 6 little embies.I just have  to     that they make it.Terry said he would call tomorrow to let me know how they are and if we will have ET on Saturday or Monday.I so want to get to Blasto but not sure with 6 whether they will make it


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Ooh Sooty congrats on the 6!  6 is a fab number!  I only had 8 and two of mine made it to blast so I reckon yours will too!  Esp in Terry's safe hands!

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone, 
   just a quick one from me we have got a date for reprofit 10th august 2009      is such a long time away if this cycle dose not work,so we will have to decide weather we wait for reprofit or go with isis ed ,we might not need to go down this route yet but we have to have our options open,but i will go crazy,take my last pill tomorrow thank god,fills like my belly is going to explode im getting such bad cramps,well off now will b e on later.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sooty,we posted at the same time well done hon.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

magicbeans Not feeling too bad not sore when sitting about but I walk can't stang staight yet.Oh and I musn't laughing as DP keeps making me laugh by going over what I was like yesterday it hurts when I laugh.Like how many eggs I said about a thousand times.Also aches after going to loo.Dreading if I need a no 2.Sorry if tmi.Just feel like I need to wish the time away now.These next few days are going to be horibble.      
How are you feeling are you going to test eary or leave it till OTD I have a good feeling about you    xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

The Wilsons you have to try and keep positive   you will get your BFP and there is no reason why it wont be this time round.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry not sure how the sperm got there keep playing with pictures as only just found them It didn't symbol anything god i'm a


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

ha ha.  i liked the   it made me laugh  

I was sore too and couldn't stand straight!  You will be better by tomorrow, promise!  I asked "how many eggs" millions of times too!  and told DH he was lying when he said 12 because they had told me 14 when I was in the procedure room... how i would have remembered I don't know!  I also started off saying "didn't feel a thing" and by the time I had come round fully "it was really painful".  Ha ha.  I also kept getting Giddon and Richard muddled up.

Sending you lots of     vibes for your little embies x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

DP was just telling me when he was in the room waiting for me to come back he saw 4 magpies sitting on a roof.He is now conviced we are going to get a boy.Have you heard the saying one for sorrow,2 for joy,3 or a girl and 4 for a boy.What is he like


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

aaaah, thats lovely!  Don't think my DH is so observant - he was probably more interested in the nurses...


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Know what you mean.As we waited to go down DP was going mmmmmm over a picture in the paper and I told him to take it with him(not that he did)


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sooty, believe in it ..... I saw 4 magpies the week before I had Alex - maybe they were the same 4 as we don't live far from ISIS!!

Lisa, I am sure your fringe looks lovely. I am just trying to grow mine out but am really tempted to get it cut in again cos I see so many nice haircuts with fringes.

Hope AF is not too troublesome for those waiting/having them at the moment. Shelley, you won't need that appointment as you will have your baby in your arms by then  

Hi to everyone else. I got slightly more sleep last night. I had an hour's sleep in the early evening thankfully cos Alex kept me up until 4am, demanding to be fed. Quite tempted to put him on a bottle just so I can get some sleep! 

Hope everyone is well. Sorry for the short post. 

Thanks for the cards too, they are all lovely.  

xxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

julia,glad u got abit mnore sleep,things will calm down and ur routine will start to work,i have a pressie and card here for u and little man,and i really hope ur right my like has to change soon,ur so sweet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Julia - glad things are a bit more settled now, and hope breastfeeding will not be so sore now (did you see the dr?).

Sooty - sounds like a lovely omen  

Magic Bean - hang on in there   

Shelley -   your luck will change and your won't need that August appointment, you'll have your baby by then   

I think I'm feeling AF on her way after all ... If that's so, hope she makes it today then, otherwise I won't be able to do my day 2 blood tests for St Mary's for Wednesday next week, because the hospital is closed on the weekend... What do you think, if I need to do them on the weekend, should I go to the walk-in centre or don't they do this sort of thing??

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies!  

Gosh we're on a new board already... I can't keep up!

Sooty - Well done on those embies!  Lots of       to you & DH.  Is DH home looking after you? x

Magicbeans - Keep on in there!  You're doing really well.  Out of interest do you feel like you can go out and about in your tww?  The reason I asked is that I had to cancel my hair cut this weekend and DH said I could go in the tww, but I thought no fear I'm staying in bed   !  So just wondered whether it's possible/whether you do feel up to doing things?  

Little Mo - Sorry you're feeling so sore.  Hope the antibiotics work quickly and you feel better soon.  Your pic of the little fella is lovely  

Angel - so sorry you're feeling low, I totally know where you're coming from and a good rant does help.  The day DH and I were diagnosed was the same day someone at work announced her pregnancy (of all of a week!) and everyone was going on and on and came to tell me.  I just wanted to burst into tears.  Big   s to you, hun. x

Rachel - am glad your appointment at the argc went well.  It's really heartening to know that there are medical professionals that will listen.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

Reiki Lisa - hope you have a lovely day off today.  Looks like it's a nice day out there (can't see much of it from my office   ).

Quick question me (yet again!), does anyone know what the figures should be on a scan?  Or indeed what they mean?  Spoke to the nurse about my rash on my shoulders again and she thinks I'm allergic to the DR drug   - never been allergic to anything in my life. Boo hiss to that, me thinks!

Hope you're all doing ok. 

Lots of        to all,

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Little mo Alex looks georgous   you must be really proud glad you managed to get more rest last night xx

Rivka hope you af shows soon.Nothing worse than waiting for it.Gonna do an af dance for you     

Tricksy not sure if you are back yet hope you are having or had a lovely time x

Bhope how is the stimming going ?

Rachel great news about you apointmrnt x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Bhopes DP is having a lazy day with me.I still haven't got dressed and we are lazying on the sofa with the duvet.He just made me lunch and gets me a glass of water when ever it gets low.I didn't get a rash but found I would scratch more if that makes sense.Have you had your first scan yet with the stimms?


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello.

Bhopes - yes, Im at work!!!!  I took a week off after EC.  Two days after EC I was back to normal then had to wait till 5 days as we went to blast so felt like a bit of a fraud being off work.  After ET I stayed in bed for 2 days because I read somewhere that it would help.  Ihave since read that active people who didn't have any bed rest after ET had better implantation rates..... ho hum!

Little Mo - Baby Alex is gooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggeeeeeeeeeeeooooooouuuuuuussssss!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

just want to say my dh is lovely just popped home with a lovely bunch of flowers to cheer me up bless him


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Wowzers Magic - didn't think you were back to work!  Do you feel ok to be back?  I think I'm going to opt for the full 2 weeks (obviously if we get that far) as it's always me who gets stuck on a broken down train and ends up standing for ages (DH gets home before me).  Can't decide though whether to get mum down to stay - I think she might do my head in and want to go meet all her old pals (which means me doing alot of ferrying about). 

Sooty - glad you're resting good and proper.  I'm keeping all my fave TV programmes on planner so I can veg out in front of the TV - can't wait!!!  I know what you mean about the itching - perhaps it's part and parcel of it all.  Keep on resting and relaxing now and those embies will be back home before you know it x

The wilsons - aww, that's so sweet, good on your DH! x

Right best go find me some healthy lunch.  I've eaten nothing but rubbish lately.

TTFN

Bx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello me again! Sorry for these multiple posts... my brain is a seive these days...

I just found this site: http://www.advancedfertility.com/infertility.htm Which I thought was useful - has pics and everything so don't look if you're squeamish.

Also, when we were in Tesco's last they had the wellwoman vits on offer - if anyone takes them... help save a few pennies 

Right, I'm definitely going now...

Bx

/links


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sooty - 6 embies is fabtastic - well done!

Rachel - you sound so positive - it's wonderful to hear. I am so pleased for you that you are starting the monitoring cycle so soon, and that you got lots of answers. 

Little Mo - Alex is gorgeous!!!

Rivka - I'm not sure whether to oray for AF or not. Day 33 is very promising for no AF.

Sorry, no more personals - gotta go

loui x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just wrote a long post and lost it   so only a couple of personals tonight.

Lisa - I hope you had a nice day off work and I am sure your hair looks lovely.  I am not sure yet how much a cycle at ARGC will cost us  - the cost of the IVF itself is basically the same as E&H but is then pushed up as you have to pay for all the extra blood tests and scans they do.  Also it will depend on the outcome of the immune testing and what drugs we need - IVIg and Humira being the heavyweight ones which could push the cost up in the region of £10,000 or more   although if I only need the steroids it should be less. I didn't sleep properly last night as I think I am a bit worried about it as it is such a lot of money if it doesn't work, but I suppose at least I will then have the peace of mind and we can move on to donor eggs knowing we have tried everything.
I don't know much about sciatica so can't tell you if this is the problem.  It basically feels a nearve or two are trapped in my upper back and that something is out of place - the pain is worse than it ever was.  Mike keeps telling me to go to the GP but I don't know what they can do about it - what do you think?

Rivka - I am still hoping AF won't come   but if not text me as I have the number in my work dairy for the walk in centre so you could call them about the blood tests.  I agree with you about the hysteroscopy but as I don't know if they will recommend it until the outcome of my immune testing I won't query it at the moment and hopefully if I do need it they can persuade me as to the reasons why.

Sooty - that is great - fingers crossed your embies will go to blast      

Bhopes - the scans generally measure the size of your follies which should grow each time you have one.  What are they planning to do about your rash or do you just have to put up with it?

Magic Beans - keep up the    

Shelley - your DH is lovely - can he give a few tips to mine?  

Julia - glad you had a better night last night.

Anyway better go -time to sort out food again.  Also though forgot to say I spoke to my boss at work about my IVF tx and she was really nice and understanding about the fact that I won't know when my next cycle can really start and is happy for me to book the leave as I need it and also suggested I get taken off one of the duty rotas to help with my stress - anyway good news as I had been quite worried as it should make organising things a bit easier.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

we have been chatting alot haven't we!!!

Scan went well, i still have an endo cyst (although they say a bit reduced in size),  Still have 2 fibroids (very small and not interferring at all), still have a retroverted uterus (apparantly it has a few bends   ) and now my right ovary is playing hide and seek!! Apart from that all is well and i'm ready to start stimming tom night!! Doesn't seem real.

Rivka -   hope af isn't on her way hun.

Shelley - only a week hun til your base line!!

Julia - i have a card too but haven't had a minute to pop it over!!!


Sooty fab news hun.

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo great news you got the go ahead.I had a cyst that was just there it never caused any problems nver had it drained yesterday as they were woried they would tear my bladder.but was tols it is belign so i'm happy enough.I'm so   that my embies make it to blast.I need more    as i've heard you need 6 good embies to get to blast and if any die off then it wont happen x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sooty - they asked me last time if i wanted to go to blast i only had 4 fertilised. I decided not to and got a bfp anyway!!! I I'm sure yours will be fine, they won't do it if they don't think they're going to be ok. Terry will look afer them.This is the 3rd time i've cyled with my cyst, they drained it last time but it comes back quite quickly!!



Forgot to say, dh off work now. He is quite ill bless. Says he has flu but i'm not sure     Just a bad flu like illness i think.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

OMG what crud the TV is tonight.....boring!  Had a lovely day off though....still don't like the fringe though    hope it grows quick!  

Cleo - Stimming tomorrow nght    God thats quick!  Glad all went well today,  hope DH is better soon theres loads of lurgies going around at the moment  

Sooty - Glad your doing ok hun   for your embies  

Magic - Yes i do reflexology but i don't do it as a job unfortunately  (got a boring office job for that) i just do it at home if anyone wants treatment. 

Rachel -  Sorry you had a sleepless night hun     Sciatica is nerve pains down the back of your leg its linked to your back,  If it carries on try the GP but i must admit they'll probably tell you to go for physio or prescribe you anti-inflammatories or something - what did the osteopath say?

Julia - Glad you got a bit of sleep,  Baby Alex is such a cutie   Are you feeling any better sweetie?

Rivka - Hope AF doesn't come  

B - Awww hope the rash goes soon - when will you start stimming hopefully it will go then,  With my 2ww's i've done things different everytime,  I find the first week not too bad its the 2nd week that starts you going a bit mad as you start thinking about symptoms all the time - Will you have the 2ww time off?

Cath - Is your back any better today?

Shelley - Aww bless your dh,  glad you got your date through for Reprofit - will you go for a consultation before that as Stepan may be able to give you different options with your own eggs but you won't have to have this appointment anyway will you as this cycle WILL work   


Right better dash
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Cleo - glad you got the go ahead, it's quite exciting - and remember you DID get pg  

Sooty -   for your embies, trust Terry he knows what he's doing

Rachel - sorry you are still in pain, if you want the number of a good physio in town text me - he's helped me with my back when all the drs didn't have a clue

Loui - hope Cyprus is nice and sunny

B - are you getting anything to make the rash go away?

Magic - fingers crossed for your test day, not long now?

Shelley - bless DH that's so sweet of him

Julia - did you put a photo of Alex anywhere? sorry   but didn't see it and would love to

Cathie - how's your back?

Lisa - glad you had a good day off  hun

No AF yet.

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Tricksy - Hope you are enjoying your hols.

Little Mo - Poor you ending up with mastitis.  Hope the antibiotics work quickly.

Rachel - That's fab news about your consultation at the ARGC.  I think almost everyone who cycles there has the hyst usually in the days leading up to EC.  They wanted me to have it too.  For some reason (which I don't understand) it can improve your chances of implantation (I guess by giving the womb a good clear out).  (I conceived the first time a few days after a hyst.)  They say an HSG gives the same increased chance.  Have you tried posting on the ARGC thread?  I did for a while and it really did help explain a lot.

Cleo - Glad you got the go ahead.  Good luck.

Rivka - Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Sooty and Magic -   for this cycle.

Another scan and consultant appointment for me tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

DH is sneezing and coughing and making so much noise he woke me up and now i can't get back to sleep. just had a milky drink and done my shopping!! Its 3.30am        Argggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!

I'm going to be a tired bunny tom!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Julia -    hope the mastitis and other infections clears up soon.  profile piccie of alex is gorgeous by the way

shelley -    for AF coming and all being ok to cycle this month

rivka -    that AF stays away

Sooty -    sounds like you got some good embies there

magic  -    for test day

Cleo - glad you have been given the go ahead, what are you like shopping at 3am   hope DH recovers from man flu soon

tricksy - hope the holiday is good, sounds like it is (v.jealous)

sam - hope the scan goes well tomorrow

lisa - glad to hear you had a good day off, i'm sure the fringe will grow on you, and by then it'll have grown out lol

em - i bet we all feel the same when we hear of others baby news wishing it could be us, so don't beat yourself up about it. How is DH? his op was yesterday wasn't it?

jojo - sounds like isaac is doing well and will be motoring round the house before you know it!

Liz - hope all is well with you and Faith.

Cath - hope your back is ok. how is the house sale going? much interest?

Rachel - hope the immune testing shows nothing up, sounds like it could be expensive otherwise!

Loui - hope cyprus is nice

love to anyone i've missed

xxxx

ps. changed my name back, it was confusing me


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all, what a lovely day again. Shame I have chocolate to make and housework to do but it cheers dh up so that's good. My back is improving thankfully. I even made it into London and back yesterday with barely a twinge and I was dreading not being able to get up out of those awful train seats. Will still be careful but it's a huge relief. My sis is coming up today to help with the choc which is nice. She's due any min so better go and start getting things ready soon. 

Sooty -   for your embies still. Terry is excellent so will do what is best for them. 

Rivka -  hope you're ok and not being driven mad by this. Are you taking the steroids yet? 

Julia -   you poor thing. Hope you got a good night last night. 

Rachel - have pmd you the details of my chiropractor. Tricksy uses them too and they're great. 

Lisa - am sure the fringe looks great, though it will probably take a while to get used to. Did you have a nice day off?

Cleo - great that you've got the go ahead. Shame that dh isn't well. Hope he's better soon. 

Shelley - that's so sweet of Greg. 

Piepig - how are you? 

Sam - hope the scan goes well today. 

Running out of time so sorry if have missed you off. 

Cathie x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG i'm in shock we are going to BLASTO wooooopppppeeeeeee.       ,I can't believe it.Terry caaled and told me all 6 are going strong.2 are slightly slower but said could catch up in the day.I'm now   that they will make the weekend


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Sooty - brilliant!! So you may have blastos to put back and freeze, that's excellent. Soon you'll be PUPO.

Cathie - glad your back is improving and hope you enjoy making chocs with your sister.

Cleo -   poor you, hope you weren't too exhausted at school today and that DH is getting better.

AF is definitely on her way, had some brown blood this morning, although it stopped now, but I feel pulling in my tummy (sorry tmi). Expecting her to be here today or tomorrow. Yes, I am already taking the steroids (5 mg, we agreed with Stepan I'll up them to 10 mg if and when pg) and the aspirin, which is why I thought I stood a chance this month... 

This means that the day 2 blood tests I need to do for St Mary's (LH, FSH and Totesterones) will fall on the weekend. Called the Walk-In Centre, they don't do them on the weekend and nobody else does. Their nurse told me you can do these tests any time between day 2 and 5, so to go to the hospital on Monday morning. 

But what I'm not sure about is how the Clomid is going to affect my blood results. St Mary gave me no instructions, but I gather it must affect them. However, I'd hate to waste another month and not start Clomid just because of their consultation, especially as they've seen me before in the past so it's not as if they'll come up with anything amazing I suspect. 

What do you think? I'd love any advice. Thanks!

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All!

Hey Sooty - that's great news!  Here's lots of        for you.

Rivka - I'm not sure, tbh, can you get hold of anyone at St Mary's to ask?  Have you taken Clomid before?  

Sam - hope you get on ok with your scan - keep us posted! x

Cleo/Rachel - there must have been something about last night as I couldn't sleep either, couldn't get to sleep and then when I did woke up just after 4 and that was that.  Hope your DH is on the mend Cleo &     for stimming. I start tonight too *biting my nails time*!

Fingers crossed for your immune testing Rachel. I think that's really nice of your boss to understand about the stress of tx and giving you some support.    

Little Mo - how you doing? Hope you're feeling more like yourself and getting some sleep x

Magicbeans - how's you?  Hope you're ok  

I've got nothing for the rash but one day it's annoying the next day not so bad, so will just live with it. I'm having a little panic over the next stage though and, given our history, am fretting lots.  Does any one know what happens if the are no swimmers on the day? Can they freeze eggs as well?

Hope you all have fab weekends!

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

bhopes - does that mean you are having ec on 31st oct?


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello all!

Just a quicky from me!  Look like a balloon and my trousers don't do up anymore.  Sooooo scared about testing Monday.  Lost all positivity and not sure I will actually be able to POAS when the time comes!  I like being PUPO and Id like to stay like this forever please.....

Bhopes (i think) - no swimmers = they either do a surgical swimmers extraction or they can freeze the eggs.  Are you having ICSI?  If so they can do it with less than 1m  

x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi!

Cleo - Yep, am down for Oct 31st but I guess this can vary depending if I respond to the drugs or not.  When are you having your EC?

Magic - that sounds really positive about your trews      Has got to be a good sign  .  I just hope some   appear!  I just feel so nervous now that we've got one step nearer...

Bx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

don't worry, Terry will only need one   for each egg!  and even if there aren't any you can freeze yr eggs.  But anyway, that won't happen so stop worrying about nothing!!!  

I think its the progesterone turning me into a balloon unfortunately, rather than anything else.  Kinda look preggers though, which is nice!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbeans I have loads of  for you I have agood feeling you will be fine  
How did you get through the weekend when you went blasto I think it is going to drive me nuts x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

bhopes  - i'm on the 31st too!! Are you in for a scan on monday?? i'm there at 9.45.


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

I went shopping! ha ha!  They will make it, stop fretting.  You have nothing to worry about, honest!    

God knows how Im going to get through this weekend.  Feel sick at the thought of testing!  This is soooo the worst bit - worse than egg collection!!!!!  DH wants to go into work late to see the result of the test Monday but I can't bear the pressure and seeing his face so Ive told him to go to work.  Is that really bad?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Help!! DH and his sniffing, snotting, coughing and general other noises are driving me mad!!!!!      i hope he gets better soon.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo  .I had all that for the past 2 weeks.I'm dying he kept saying i'm poorly.I know what you mean everytime he sniffs I glare at him.He is not so bad now so hopefully your DH will soon be better  

Magicbeans I think you have to do it the way you feel best.My test day DP will be at work he gets up at 5.So not sure if I will do it the night before of get up at 5 with him.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

How long were you sore from from EC?


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Couple of days.  I had mine earlier on in the day than you though, so you prob half a day behind me!  I was doubled over one day, then pretty much ok the next.  It won't last too much longer.  Are you still feeling sore?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi again,

Rivka - Just wanted to say that I honestly would have though that clomid could affect the result of your blood tests.  Clomid falls the body into producing more oestrogen so couldn't this affect all the other hormones?  Just a thought but some people take clomid days 5-9 so I wonder if this could be an option for you.  Also, there are clinics in London that do blood tests like that over the weekend (I had to go up once on a Saturday).  Could this be an option?

Magic beans - I felt very much the same way as you and always did the test on my own.  Luckily for me though dh never complained about being excluded.

All was well at the scan today thanks.  They were just checking my cervical measurement and it was fine.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sam - glad hte scan went well hun. Cant believe its over 20 weeks already.

Just done first jab, like riding a bike!!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
hope you're having a nice evening.  I'm home alone tonight as DH has gone to a boring golf do so I am now about to get cosy in front of the TV with a glass of wine, Little Britain and Wednesday's episode of Desperate Housewives!  

Cleo - that's great news - so glad you can get going and have started stimming today - lots of   for you.

Rivka - so sorry AF is on it's way   - hopefully the clomid should do the trick though and your BFP will come soon.  I agree with Sam though and think the clomid will def affect your hormone results if you do take it before your blood test as I think part of it's job is to stimulate the production of the FSH and LH as it tricks the body into thinking it has lowered estrogen levels so it would likely give a false reading for you.  Given your long cycles can you do as Sam said and start the clomid immediately after your blood test?

Lisa - glad you had a nice day off yesterday and now we have the weekend to look forward to!  I had a look on the internet and don't think my back pain is sciatica as the pain is in my thoracic area I think the osteopath said.  Basically I have decided if it is still no better by next Tuesday I will ask the osteopath's advice about going to my GP for some anti inflammatories and for a further opinion.  I don't want to keep paying to see him if it is not helping (especially having to pay for the IVF tx as well).

Cath - Glad your back is getting better and thanks for the info on your chirporactor   - I will keep the details handy!  DH and I thought your house looks lovely by the way but also out of our budget sadly.

Sam2007 - Glad the scan went well today. Thanks for your advice about the HSG - I will feel much better about paying for it know if I have to have one knowing you got pg after it.  I haven't been posting on the ARGC board yet - I think I will do at some point but at the moment I still find it difficult keeping up with this thread!

Debs - how are you?  Any news on your rescheduled op date?

Sooty - that is fantastic news all your embies are still going - will keep everything crossed that they are all little blasts by Monday!     

Bhopes - good luck tonight with your stimms!     It's great that you and Cleo can be cycle buddies.

Anyway better go - back on Sunday as having a day out in London tomorrow with a friend.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - good luck on your stimms hunny - sending you positive vibes for this cycle      

Dh's op went really well thursday and he has been up and walking around a little already, he also managed a shower today as well! im so proud of him, its funny cos when he stood up yesterday he looked alot taller than we he went in   

Hope everyone is ok - having trouble keeping up but love to all  

Em x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Angel -  so pleased dh is doing well hun. Like a new man then  

DH still coughing so i'm off out to a friends for a red bush and a natter.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Angel - that's fab news about dh. It must be such a relief to you both that things are finally on the up again. 

Cleo - hope teh stimms are going ok.  

Can't stop - still two rooms to declutter then need to hide the van which is filled to the brim with boxes


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbeans  how you feeling sweetie can't believe your testing soon.Hope you are ok


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleo hope he is better soon he must be driving you nuts.I decided to pop to colchester for something to do trying to think of other things for the next day or 2 x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Went to visit dh today and the Surgeon came by to see him and was so pleased with his progress he told him he could come home     dh is delighted cos he was starting to get very sad in there and wanted to be home, bless him!

Cleo - hope your dh gets better soon and stops driving you  

Cath - good luck decluttering hun - are you hideing everything in your van then?  

Sooty - hope you can hold out for the next couple of days hun  

Gotta go administer some drugs to dh - love to all


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Angel glad your DH is comming home   it's horrible when they are in hospital.x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

[fly]*WOOHOOO I'M BACK!!!!*[/fly]

Hi everyone, hope that your all ok blimey I go away and it all happens here!!!

Julia - Alexander looks absolutley gorgeous, I'll nip round and see you soon, I'll ring first of course and make sure your up to a visitor 

Magicb - try and keep your nerve, only another couple of days and to go and you'll get your bfp I'm sure of it    

Shelley - keep your pecker up hun, let me know when your free and we'll meet up for a chat, I fancy some fish cakes again  

Em - I am so glad that dh has finally had his op, what a relief for you both now that there is light at the end of the tunnel, i;ve got everything crossed that he makes a speedy and full recover 

Sooty - not long for you now either is it, how are you feeling about it all?? I was going to have to get up with Si at 4.30 when we tested last time
as he was at work but I tested a day early so it was the Sunday and I had the day to deal with whatever the result was.

Cleo - Stimming already  that seems to of come round quickly now, you'll be getting your bfp as an early Chrimbo present 

Lisa - hope that your ok? have you been having a tough time at work?? How is your tonsilitus now?? hpe that its all cleared up for you 

Rachel - hope that your enjoying your day out in London with you friends, your missing X factor though!! the blooming sky+ threw a wobbly when we were away and didn't record anything we had set it up to  so i'll have to try and catch up tonight

Sam - 20 weeks already  where has that time gone, hope that your feeling ok? have you found out if your having a boy or girl you must be very excited now??

Rivka - I'm sorry that af looks like its going to turn up  keep your chin up hun,. you'll be there soon 

Bhopes - great that your cycling with cleo, are you excited or nervous

Debs - I'm so glad that your op went well and now you can move forewards, have you got any dates yet??

Well I think that I've got everyone, so so much to catch up on!!! We got back quite late last night and today has been spent getting Amber and Cropi back and settling things down with them. Am's was great, loved her doggy sitter and hubby and looked really well. Crop had an interesting time at Boot Camp and OMG the difference is amazing, lets just hope we can keep it up and don't let her slip back again. Our holiday was fantastic, better than I could of hoped for. All we did was chill out, sunbath and eat and drink and enjoy spending time together. We met some really lovely people who go out there every year and I reckon we may meet up with them again next year. We feel so relaxed and chilled, its lurrvely. Only had one bad thing happen and that was on the plane coming home. I had a panic attack, never ever had one before and it was awful, the air stewardesses were brilliant and I was ok after a little while but it was very embarrasing with what felt like the whole plane watching  I don't really know what brought it on but I think that it was due to being shoe horned in on the plane, it was really squashed and I was in the middle seat or the stewardess said that it could of been brought on as I was very hungover  .....I don't know but I hope it never happens again, I felt so drained but never mind, the rest of the holiday was fantastic.....only 14 weeks until the next one now  

I'll bring forward the lists and Crimbo list tomorrow and tick off who i've got cheques from.....i've put them somewhere safe.....so safe I can't remember where but I'll find them tomorrow 

ok, off for now, need to catch up on **!!

Lots of love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Tricksy - welcome back!! missed you   Glad you enjoyed your hols, sounds like just the thing. Sorry about your panic attack, these are nasty (I've had some)  

Em - so glad DH's op went well and he can come home already   must be such a relief for you both   Hope from now on he recovers quickly.

Cleo - stimming soon    and hope DH gets better quickly!

Cath - did you have your viewing today? Hope it went well. Was nice chatting to you  

Magic Bean - keeping everything crossed for you for a lovely BFP on Monday. I don't think it's bad to test on your own, whatever makes you more confortable, hopefully it's good news and you can celebrate with DH in the evening.

Sooty - lots of luck   not long now

B - sorry the rash is still annoying you. How nice you and Cleo are cycle buddies  

Julia - how are you and Alex? 

Rachel - hope you had a lovely day in London, and see you tomorrow! We're looking at walks to find a nice gentle one with a good pub in the middle  

Lisa - are the antibiotocs helping now? 

Shelley - how are you?  

Sam - glad to hear your cervix measures are fine, things are going well and I hope you're enjoying being preggers.

Debs - glad the op showed things are fine and you can move forward

AF is definitely here. Sam and Rachel, thanks for the advice about Clomid! I looked again at my schedule and I'm supposed to start Clomid day 3, I remembered it wrong   So this means, because today is day 1, that I can do the blood test Monday morning and take my 1st Clomid pill after the test (supposed to take one in the morning and one in the evening). Panic over!

DH and me were a bit upset in the morning about this cycle, so went for a nice cycle ride mid day - first to Boxted to look at Boxted church (v nice) and then for tea and puds in the Anchor in Nayland (yummy  ) before cycling back. This definitely cheered us up and we are having a nice evening at home now. 

Have a great weekend evryone,

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka - saw you today on your bikes hun, didn't bib as didn't think you would recognise the cars.   For af hun.

Tricksy - welcome back hun!!! Glad you had a fab time.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

have a look at some of the pics on **    I look sozzled in most of them!!! 

wooohooo just booked our tickets to see James Bond on 1st Nov    can't wait to see it, the trailers look fantastic and I just luurrrvvve Daniel Craig.....hhhmmm wonder if he's fancy trying to make a baby


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy ur so funny u make me laugh defo missed u. 

right everyone tock my last pill yesterday already got af pains but to be honest i have had pains all week,but i really need u all to give me lots off        to get the go ahead this time round as we have defo decided that this will be the last chance with my own eggs and i truly think i will crack up for sure if this is a no go,i nearly had a panic attack in barcley bank yesterday,it was a horrible day at work it was so quite i only done four people and i was there 9am til 8pm so u can imagine my mind was all over the place thinking to much and the pain in my tummy was so bad yesterday,i could feel myself getting panicky at work so thought a walk would do me good so i went to get  some change for the till,but there was a massive que,i could feel myself getting upset for no reason then i was trying to stop myself but it made it worse,i managed to pull myself together with deep breaths but the feeling is horrible,i used to get them alot when i was younger i really dont want to be getting them back,so nickola i no how u feel they are very scarey.anyweay cleo got the brunt off my messages,so thanks for being there hon.  .this fertility lark is so draining ,god im sooooooo scared i want this so bad ,i dont think i was like this before.and im sorry to u guys for moaning or going on but i no u guys will understand just dont want to be let down again.so pls pls i no ur all going through things ur selfs,and i understand but just a little bit of          .thanks guys .and heres for all off u


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley



































just for you hun xxx I    that AF turns up for you tomorrow and you get to finally start this month, tx does such....badly....thats why I reckon trying with Daniel Craig is a good idea


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley -              Sending you loads of                  for this cycle hun.  

Tricksy - i love daniel craig!! can't wait to see the film either. hve you seen the advert for HD Bond when he's just standing there?? Gorgeous blue eyes!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

he is very very scrummy.....



















hhhhmmmmmm


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks u to love u lots,just to let anyone no me ,tricksy and cleo are meeting up on wednesday at the ardleigh crown at 6pm if anyone else wants to come just let us no.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

OH DEAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOKSA LIKE WE MAY HAVE STALKWERS ON HERE       WATCH OUT DANIEL CRAIG U WONT GET OUT ALIVE        SPERM OR UR LIFE??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope every1 is enjoying the weekend.

Tricksy - Good to have u back and glad u had a great holiday. Glad to hear Cropi had a good time too. Thanks for the chat tonight.  

Magic Beans - Keep up the good work or I'll b sending the   round  . No pee sticks until Monday. I'm    for u hun.

Shelley -     Hope AF turns up for u on time. Moan as much as u like girl, we've all been there   

Cleo - Well done on starting ur stimming jabs sending u loads of     this is the 1 for u hun.

Rivka - Good luck on ur clomid hun, I'll b keeping my fingers crossed for u.

Emma - So pleased that ur dh is home and that the op went well. Hows ur ds doing a school? Have u got used to him been away yet or is it something u never get used too. 

Sam - I'm so pleased things are going well, I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going. Love to the little 1.

Sooty - Hope u have lots of good news on Monday morning, loads of     coming ur way.

Cath - Hows the decluttering going, u don't fancy coming here and doing mine, do u??  

Rachel - Hope u had a lovely day in London. 

Julia - What can I say, he's gorgeous, beautiful and so tiny, but then all babies look tiny against Isaac now. Hope things are settling down for u and that ur poor boobies are feeling better. I was told that if u can carry on with the b/feeding that it can help with the mastitus (sp). 

Well I think I got every1. If not sorry and I'll try and get u next time. 

Isaac is doing well, but not really sleeping on a night. Its getting to 3 or 4 times a night now and he's not really slept through the night for about 4 months, I'm getting very tired and my house is looking a total mess. See Shelley I'm having a moan now lol  

Anyway Lots of Love to every1 and good luck to those who are testing and stimming and waiting for AF, hope the witch comes soon for u.

Jo xxx

Was just posting my post then and got the warning another post had been put up, OMG where did they come from? MMMMMMMMM very tasty


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've just found some very naked pics of Daniel on the net    

Google Crazy Days & Nights, I can't post them on here as they would get removed   full frontal nakedness!!!!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

What are u like     u've shocked me lol

I'll b back in 5 mins lol


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ah but have you looked at them!!!! 

Was just about to post to you Jo that you should not worry about feeling like your moaning on here, thats not what we are here for. As I said to you earlier, just because you now have Issac it does not mean that life is now all rosey and perfect. Babies are exhausting, both mentally and physically, you must be totally knackered not having slept properly for months   I am sure that Sam, Julia and Em can sympathise with you as they have all been there, pm them if you prefer but don't suffer in silence or keep it bottled up, its not good for you ((((((big hugs))))))


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just off to look


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't look at them, If Dan has a look through the pc history, I don't think he'll b too happy lol

Thanks again Tricksy xx

Anyway didn't realise it was that late. I better b off to bed b4 little one wakes up lol Nite u 2 xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey - is that def him?? Me and dh not sure. Liked the pic though!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hmm...never been a fan of daniel craig really, much prefer pierce brosnan (if he'd stop getting older lol)

anyway, i just wondered if any of you lot might be free during the week sometime as i'd love to see some people while i'm off recuperating if anyone can make it over, would love to come to the crown on weds but not sure if i'll be ok to drive by then or not?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Piepig - I need to see when our viewing is rearranged for but I'll try to pop over one day in the week. 

Sooty - may not get back on before tomorrow so sending you lots of   and    You're v good waiting till test day.

Em - fab news that dh is home. 

Tricksy - welcome home. Will have to go and look at that site later on. 

Can't stop as running late (when am I not   ) Viewing yesterday was a disaster. Apparently she forgot and went to Tesco instead. I can understand missing an appt made ages ago, but to forget that you're going to look at your potential new home doesn't fill me with optimism about how keen she is.  Still, the house looks great so it's not all bad. 

Cathie x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just recovering after a busy weekend which has gone far too quickly - had a really long but lovely day in London yesterday with my friend and then a really nice walk today with Rivka and her DH and the dog - fortunately my back seems a little better so it didn't ruin it for us.

Emma - glad DH is coming home.

Sooty and Magic Beans- good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you both   

Cleo - hope your DH gets better soon  

Tricksy - welcome back! Glad that you had a great holiday (it sounds like it was worth missing x factor for!) and that Amber and Cropi were OK without you. Sounds horrible about your panic attack though but at least it sounds like the airline staff looked after you.

Rivka - it was lovely to see you for our walk earlier - DH and Choccy are both fast asleep on the sofa now!

Shelley - big hugs to you hun   - hoping that this cycle will all work out and we are all here to support you as you need it - doesn't matter what we are individually going through we're still here for each other.  Sadly I can't make Wednesday as someone is leaving in work and they are going out for drinks after but hopefully next time.  Just text me too if you are ever having a bad day in work as remember I don't work far from you and could always try to pop out and meet you for a coffee.

JoJo - sorry Isaac is not sleeping well - hopefully this phase will end for you soon.

Debs - I hadn't realised you had had your op (sorry I must have missed you posting that   ) - hoping that you recover quickly  .

Anyway girls for once I need an AF dance for you all - I have do do my day 2 blood tests this week at the ARGC and as I have to travel into London I need AF to come by Thursday as they don't do the immune testing on the Friday (as they send those tests to Chicago) which I want to get done at the same time to save travelling in twice.  I'm day 26 now so hopefully she should be here any day now.

 to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx

Cath - sorry that viewer did not turn up - hopefully once she has seen your house though she will be much keener!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies!

How are you all?  Hope you've had lovely weekends?

Magicbeans - how you doing m'luv?  Thinking of you for tomorrow  

Sooty - how's you?  When are you back for transfer?  x

Tricksy - welcome back!  Sounds like a tip top holiday.  Sorry about the panic attack, they are really horrible.  

Cleo - hopefully see you tomorrow!  Do shout at me as I don't tend to see anyone until I miss them  
Hope you're stimming is going ok?

the wilsons - sorry you're feeling low, here's lots of                      
   to you x

Rivka - glad you were able to sort out your blood tests, here's lots of       for you x

CathB - hope you told the estate agent about the no show, fingers crossed that you'll get a buyer soon x

Angel - am really chuffed that your DH has been given the green light by the surgeon, that's fab news  

Right time to sign off - seems like I've been on the go all day today so just going to veg out in front of the tv tonight.

   to everyone,

Bx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Shelley -    this infertility lark is a real pain and you've been through a lot lately, no wonder you moan.   that this cycle is your turn.

Rachel - we both really enjoyed the walk with you guys (and the dog!), let's definitely arrange another one some time soon. Here's an AF dance          

Cathie -   how silly this viewer is! To keep you waiting for nothing is really not on. Did she turn up in the end? DH and me just looked at your house on the Internet and it's gorgeous, if she saw it she'll fall in love with it.

Jo -   hope Isaac starts sleeping properly soon. Does the health visitor have any ideas? However you are an experienced mum so you probably know better than her ...

Cleo - pity we missed you on the bikes - but good thing you didn't bip, especially if that was on the A134, that bit was scary   

Debs - hope you are recuperating well hun

Em - is DH getting a bit more mobile now? Hope he's not in pain after his op

Magic Bean -     for tomorrow!!

Sooty and B - hope you're doing well

Tricsky, Lisa - hi! hope you had good weekends

Rivka x


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Magicbeans congratulations you must be so pleased    .You have just made my day.WOW I hope I have your luck i'm so scared today.I'm so excited for you hun.Was this your 1st try can't remember?xxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Well done Magic!!!  That's fantastic news.   I'm so chuffed for you & DH.  How are you feeling? x

Good luck Sooty - will be thinking of you today x

Am in for scan number 2 today so hope the new meds are doing their thing!

Bx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello.  Yes, over the moon!  Can't actually beleive it but sooo soo pleased.  

Good luck for today Sooty xxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

[fly]HUGE CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

Happy and Healthy nine months Magic Beans, looks like ur beans were magic!!

Sooty - Good luck for today hun.

Bhopes - Good luck to u too sweetie

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS MAGIC

You must be over the moon, 1st time lucky eh   here's to a happy and healthy 9 8 months 

Good luck today Sooty


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Magic Beans -     fantastic news on your bfp hun  

Sooty - hope all goes well today - thinking of you  

Just a flying visit - will try to post more later xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Wow Magic Beans.  Congratulations, you must be over the moon!!!!


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks you guys.  I still can't beleive it myself.  Im not sure how Im going to get any work done today - Im useless!

I really really hope my luck rubs off on you lot.  You have been so so supportive and have picked me up when Ive been down, and crazy, and loopy, and the rest......  I can't pretend I dont feel guilty as I know a lot of you have been going through this for a long time.  But I just hope this is a turning point for each and every one of us  .

My scan is on 7th November     keep sticking little magic beans xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Magic - that's fantastic news. Soooooo pleased for you and   for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you.


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know how I get a ticker?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

If you click on someone else's ticker that you like it will take you to the website so you can make your own. You then need to copy the bb code and put it in your profile information. It should then work. If you can't work it out I'll try to find the instructions thread for you. V exciting to have a ticker like that.


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

done it.  Eeeeeek, thanks CathB x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS MAGIC BEANS!!! That is fantastic news!! I really really pray that the bad luck on this thread has gone now and we can have a couple of years of BFP's for everyone - WOOHOOO!!!

Welcome back Tricksy!! Love the pics on ******** - looks like you had a fantastic holiday. 

Will be back on later for personals. Hope everyone is okay xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

you must be so pleased magic beans!!! roll on first scan date.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

HUGE CONGRTULATIONS to Magic and her magic beans!!    That's brilliant news. Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Here's for this lovely piece of news to change the luck on our thread for everyone to get BFPs very soon   

Sooty and B - good luck in ISIS today.

Julia - good to hear from you, hope you're feeling better now.

I've been to do my day 2 (well, day 3) blood tests this morning at the hospital. The silly moo that took my bloods said I should post them myself to St Mary's, but after I asked a few times if that's so she asked a senior person, who told us that the bloods need to be shaken in a special machine and cells separated before they send them, so it has to go to their chemistry lab first, otherwise they'll be useless at St Mary's   Good thing I insisted.

Took my 1st Clomid pill after the blood test this morning. Praying for a BFP this cycle and most of all for the combined medications to keep it going ... I feel hopeful and terrified and so much want it to be our turn at last. Sorry, rant over ...

Have a good day everyone.

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

rivka - sounds like the phlebotamist didn't have a clue about the test you were having.  good thing you stood your ground and asked.  Hope that magic beans BFP is a sign of things to come for this thread and we'll be getting lots of sticky BFPs in the next few months.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone got 2 on blastos on board  .Didn't think I would though as they only wanted to put 1 back but I wouldn't give in.They said I was at risk of oshss or whatever it is but anwered no to symptoms she asked if I had.They scan me got the ok they and agreed to put 2 in.So it was quite a tearful day really and now lounging around feel totally drained.Can I still eat brazil nuts?and what about pineapple juice?

Once again congratulations Magicbeans xx

Bhopes how did the scan go?xx

Those who are just starting treatments hope all is going well xx

Sorry know i've missed loads of you.Thanks for your good luck wishes will do personals tomorrow xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sooty - congrats on being PUPO!  2 blasts on board is fab!  as for the pineapple juice i think you are supposed to stop after ET, but not sure about the brazil nuts.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Well done Sooty!  You keep those beans wrapped up nice and warm        Are you taking time off work now? x

Rivka - well done on double/triple checking over those blood tests.  It does get me cross when they think it should be one way and don't think we know what we're talking about.  So well done you for sticking to your guns.  Fingers crossed for you this cycle   

My scan went ok today but don't you find it annoying when you keep trying to spend a penny but can't, then be told I had a full bladder!  Honestly, i kept trying but just couldn't pee!

Cleo - Sorry if I missed you, hope you got on ok today too x

Hope everyone is ok.  It's boring at work today.

Bx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Ooh, quick question - yep me again - if we get all the way to EC day and DH does his thing and there are no sperm, would they do the surgical extraction there & then?  Should I let him know?  Or do you think they'll freeze me eggs and go for SSR at a later date?

Thanks all    

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

have they talked to you about this bhopes, cos i would think if they thought it was likely to be a problem they would have mentioned it and you would have had to discuss the various options and signed consents for SSR and egg freezing.  is there a reason you think there will be no sperm, so remember they only need a few (sorry don't know much of your history).

with my DH they mentioned the risk of no sperm and so after discussion with them we did some sperm freezing as a back up so if on EC day there was nothing there we could just defrost them and it would all be ok.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sooty - congrats on being pupo.   and   for a bfp. 

Bhopes - I can't see that they will do a surgical extraction on the day withouth warning you in advance as they would surely need to give dh an anaesthetic/sedation and he'd have to fast beforehand. It's worth talking to them about options and possible outcomes. They'd rather you asked and were able to relax about things than you keep quiet. 

Debs - how are you doing?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

not too bad thanks cath...trying to take it easy but get bored too quickly and am very tempted to do some ironing (DH would kill me though).  can't remember how sore i was last time or how long to took to recover, but now the pain from the trapped gas has gone i feel sooooo much better.

how are things with the house sale?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Glad you're recovering. Waiting to get more viewings booked in. There's been lots of people ask for details but not many bookings to see it yet. I'm incredibly impatient which doesn't help. My first flat sold before the agent even had time to print any details or look at the place himself so everywhere since has had a lot to live up to.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

MAGIC BEANS - Whooooo hooooooo        OMG you must be over the moon 
may the good luck continue on this thread  
Best wishes for a healthy happy 8 months  

love Lisa xxxxx

p.s. be back later xxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello.  Ive been away for two hours and you lot have talked all the way through another page  

Sooty - CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO!    sticky vibes heading your way...

Bhopes - Well, I was there one day when they had extracted loads of eggs and they had no sperm and one of the nurses said that they would be staying late as they may need to do a surgical extraction....  hence why I know thats an option.  Don't worry about it though and if you are worried, have a frozen sample.  My DH had to provide a frozen sample because he was flying home from Boston overnight before egg collection. He literally got off the plan and drove to ISIS!  Anyway, if you are worried Id have a frozen backup, not that you will need one!  

Thanks again everyone for all my congrats!

Little Mo - how is baby Alex getting on?  How are you?

Hello everyone else


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Magic beans - congrats hun!!! heres to a happy healthy 8 months!!

Piepig - step away from the ironing!! just relax, have you got a good book??

Tricksy - great to see you today!! Hope the rest of your day went well.

bhopes - saw that you had already left when i signed in. Glad it went well.

Sooty - congrats on being PUPO!!

Scan went well today. got 9 that they can see and some others she said. Very much like my last cycle. Lead follie 9mm already   So they called tonight and i need to reduce my dose to 350iu. Means i'll be left with drugs at the end but hey ho prbably still works out cheaper over ordering with fazely than getting the exact amount with ISIS.  I get worried when they reduce my drugs but i know shouldn't as its all good.


Just cooking dinner so back later

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cleo - sounds like things are going well so far, lots of    coming your way.  did have a good book but finished it this pm, so gonna have to hunt out another now, or send DH out to the shops!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - glad you've changed your name back hun, was getting very confused!! Pity you weren't recoveri g next week as i'm off work then. Could have bought you loads of books over. Guess you're not up for wed night hun??


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Cleo - Great that the scan went well and its all looking good with the follies, Have fazely's got a website or email address as i was thinking of getting quotes next year for my drugs,  i can get them from Reprofit but i might be able to save myself a few job    When are you scheduled for EC?

Tricksy - Great to see you back safe and sound    Sorry about the panic attack OMG i know how that feels hun, my first panic attack was on a plane and thats what gave me the flying phobia its terrible i hope your ok now hun maybe it was the thought of coming home and leaving the relaxation and sun behind    

Sooty - Well done and congratulations are you having the 2ww off work?

B - Glad your scan went well today too

Shelley - How are you - are you feeling any better    Got everything crossed that this time it goes smoothly for you hun   

Cath - Hope those enquiries turn into viewings for you,  how's things with the choc shop are there any other people interested in it ?

Debs - Hope your relazing and taking it easy  

I've got these terrible cramp pains real low down don't know whats going on my AF was really light then stopping for a day and then it started again and this is when the cramp started  

Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Lisa - all the details of places to get quotes from are on here. I always found fazely the cheapest for what i wanted but i think it depends on the drugs you need.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sat 29th Nov - Banquet 1408









Tricksy & hubby Deposit Paid 
Lisa & hubby Deposit Paid 
Rachel & hubby Deposit Paid 
Shelley & hubby  
Cleo & hubby 
Julia & hubby 
Magicbeans & hubby 
Debs Deposit Paid 
Bhopes & hubby Deposit Paid
Jo-Jo Deposit Paid
Liz Deposit Paid
Sooty & hubby 
Rivka & hubby Deposit Paid
Em & hubby

I will be banking the cheques I have so far tomorrow, in a couple of weeks I'll need to check who wants vegetarian or any special requests, not long now 

I'll bring the dates list forward too in the next day or two, not really in the mood tonight. We're having a pretty ****ty time since yesterday when we went to pick Si's van up, Si has got problems at work as his boss is a total and utter toss pot. Personally I want to smash his face in but Si for some reason does not think that it will help the situation.......anyone know a hitman??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy -          Will give you money on wed nigh hun.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks sweetie, it was good to see you today too....even if it was just for a quick hug in the middle of Severalls!!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - thanks hun

Tricksy - Whats happened at Si's place?  Just read your message to Steve and he's worried as he had a meeting there last week whats going on?  Can you pm me if you don't want to write it on here?  

Lisa x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me tonight but wanted to say

CONGRATULATIONS MAGIC BEANS        - that is fantastic news - I hope that your good news will bring some   to the rest of us on this thread too.

Sooty -   to you too on being PUPO.  Hoping the TWW wont be too hard for you.  Did you have any left for the freezer?

Cleo/Bhopes - glad your scans went well too.

Anyway have to go - will try and come back on tomorrow,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

lisa - i was looking at getting drugs elsewhere today too and someone gave me this number Fazeley (Tamworth): 01827 262488. hope that helps

tricksy -    can't see how smashing someone face in won't help the situation.....i'll spend tomorrow on the net searching for a hitman for you  

cleo - will still be off the majority of next week as well if you are free at any point, not sure if i'll be able to makes weds or not yet, trying to take it a day at a time rather than make plans and have to cancel. am back in hospital friday to get my stitches looked at.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Debs    I think it will help too but Si just won't have it    

Lisa - i'll pm you xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - Si is ringing Steve now....just did a really long pm and lost it   lap top almost took a flying lesson


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Steve is still asleep......oblivious to it all     still don't know where his mobile is though    Big hugs to you and Si


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks hun   please please ask Steve not to repeat anything that Simon said to you tonight, it will cause him even more agro if Steve repeats anything to **** head (aka S.K)


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

No worries hun our lips are sealed     Twithead......thats a bit mild for you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

reikilisa said:


> No worries hun our lips are sealed   Twithead......thats a bit mild for you


thats not what I called him  the old swearing filter kicked in I think!!!! thanks hun xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello - I'm back from Cyprus.

I have only flicked through the last few pages 'cos I wanted to see how Magic and Sooty got on:

Magic - a huge CONGRATULATIONS on being PUPO      .

Sooty - CONGRATULATIONS on your blasties too. Long may this good luck last.

Very quickly - I went to Dr Marfleet yesterday fro my referal for the new free NHS goes. She told me I'm not eligible because the new ruling only pays for 3 fresh cycles (and up to 6 tranfers if you are lucky to have frosties) - and this includes any previous private or NHS goes before. So, if you guys have had 2 fresh cycles you'll get a 3rd free on the NHS, or if you have had only 1 cycle they'll pay for 2 free goes. 

But, it wasn't a wasted appointment - she has allowed me to do some of the level one Chicago tests on the NHS - full blood count, liver and thyroid function, anti-coagulant, lupus inhibitor, thrombophilia screen and blood karyotype. She has missed a few off her list (autoimmune antibodies, thyroid antibodies) which are actually on one of the blood tests forms that can be filled in. Moral question - should I just tick them and pretend she had ticked them

Loui xx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Loui - i have the Final Fertility Services document for the east of england and it states this...

*4.5 Previous IVF treatment
Previous privately funded treatment will not preclude patients from being
eligible to NHS funded cycles up to a maximum of 6 embryo transfers or 3
fresh cycles. However previous cycles, whether NHS or privately funded, will
be taken into account by the responsible clinician in determining the clinical
appropriateness of commencing further cycles. In line with current clinical
evidence, couples should undergo no more than 5 cycles in total.*

Im not sure of your history, so Im not sure that this helps you at all?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Just a quickie -

Sooty - congratulations on being PUPO!! Lots of luck   hope the 2ww won't drive you   

Tricksy -   it's does bring you down when there are problem sat work with you or partner ... Hope things sort out.

B - glad the scan went well, how many follies?

Cleo - brilliant results - 9 follies and leading 9 mm, no wonder they want to reduce your drugs. It's better that they monitor closely, to make sure it all goes to schedule more or less. How are you feeling?

Lisa - if I were you I would also look to get medications here, getting them from abroad may be more expensive because of the courier. Lovely taht you can start planning for it already. How's your tonsolitis?

Cath - I hope you get some bookings for viewings soon. Totally with you about impatience, I'm like that about EVERYTHING ...

Debs - hope you got another good book to read, and stay away from that iron!! 

Julia - hope you and Alex are doing fine

Liz - how are you and Faith?

Loui - I was under the impression Magic had that it's down to discretion, so I would try and ask again after you got the tests done. Good thing she gave you these at least. No sure about ticking the other boxes, what if she has a record on the system online??

Rachel - hope your back is continuing to improve, and that the osteopath helps you today.

I booked a scan at ISIS on next Wednesday (30th) to look at my leading follicle. I do hope it'll be up to the job! 
Tomorrow going to ST Mary's.

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

You're right, I think I need to ask whether we should go for a back up sample or not.  I mentioned the SSR to DH last night and he seemed to think there will be some    on the day but I think I'll speak to the nurse about it tomorrow.  I'm kind of freaked because there have been SAs which they haven't bothered to count because they were so low. This is our NHS go so don't want to loose it all at the last hurdle, like.

Rivka - I wasn't told how many follies I had or the size.    I couldn't really fathom out the screen - looked like a grey smudge to me!  Think my right was better than my left but I tend to get twinges in that area when I think I'm ovulating so perhaps that side works harder!  What time are you in at ISIS on Wed?  Think I'm back there again in the morning.  Good luck for today, m'luv.    

Loui - Welcome back!  Am glad Dr Marfleet helped with the testing.  I'd give her a call about those extra tests tbh.  Did you see her at CGH?

Tricksy - sorry your DH is having a nightmare at work.  

Magic - how you feeling?  Hope you're ok and not suffering from morning sickness x

Sooty - how's you, hun?  Hope you're resting lots!    

Cleo - glad your scan went well.  How can you tell what's on the screen?!  Mine was such a blur.    

Just wondered if there was going to be another meet before the Crimbo meal? (Can't do this Wed) Would be nice to meet you before then as I won't know who's who at the do?

Also, how does the bubble thing work on the left?  Not sure how to send them!!

Thanks,

Bx


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

B - good idea to ask just to put your mind at rest. The screen is indeed a blur, but if you ask them next time at the scan they'll tell you how many follicles there are. Having said that I'm sure you're fine, otheriwse they would tell you to change something in your medication. I'm at ISIS on the 30th in the afternoon, so may miss you


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning girls

just got out of bed and am waiting for my tesco delivery...see i am being good.

has anyone got the link to that document about the 3 free NHS goes?  i did have it somewhere but have lost it, and want to print it out to take with me to my lap follow-up so that we can hopefully get back on the waiting list.

bhopes - i would definately ask, even if its only for peace of mind its well worth doing. we still have all 12 straws of our frozen sperm as we never needed it, but i think dh feels so much more confident knowing that its there.

loui - i'm glad marfleet helped with the tests, shame about how she has intepreted the criteria for the free goes.  to be honest i wouldn't tick the other boxes tempting as it is, like rivka says what if she has a record of the tests she has requested?  don't want you getting into trouble! welcome back from cyrpus.

rivka - hope the lead follie is looking good next week, and good luck at st marys tomorrow

tricksy - hope things are ok with si and "twithead"  

xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

here you go hun xxx

http://www.eoescg.nhs.uk/default.asp?id=83

/links


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

magicbeans,            im pleased for u. 

sooty,well done 2 blastos on board have u got names for them? thats fab news. 

hi everyone else,af arrived today so now just got to wait till thrusday need loads off      pls,cleo and tricksy,spangle debs is coming tomorrow nite now im going to pick her up so it will be lovely to see u all cant wait.well thats it from me today be back later.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just another quicky as I am off to the osteopath in a moment but fortunately my back seems to have been loads better the last two days - the real test will be when I go running but I will give it another couple of days before I try that!  

Loui - nice to hear you are back but what a   about Dr Marfleet not being able to refer you for further tx (although can't say I am too suprised at the NHS take on this) but I suppose at least you can move up North without feeling you have missed out on anything up here.  I also think there are certain circumstances that my morals might get overlooked.... 

Rivka - good luck at St Mary's tomorrow     - let us know how it goes.

Bhopes - I agree with Debs and would ask the ISIS about the   issue but hopefully they will be able to put your mind at rest based on the samples that have been done.

Shelley - glad AF has arrived for you and you can get started - good luck Thursday    

Anyway better go,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Bonjour petit pois!!

How are we all??

just had parents eve and am crackered. Feeling my ovaries now so something must be happening. Dh made a mistake with my injection though. He gave me what was left in one which was 100 iu, then put another cartridge in and gave it to me to do the next 250iu. As i out it in i thought it looked empty and it bloody was!! He's put a used one in the pen   It did have a little bit in but nowhere near 250, so out it came and i had to do another inection!! 3 Tonight!

Love cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - i think I did 4 injections one night!!!Fantastic news about the 9 follies. I bet your EC will be brought forward too!

Rachel - I hope AF comes very soon so you can get your immunes started  .

Cath - I forgot to say - your house is beautiful - i really hope you get a sale soon (but I don't want you to leave us!).

Rivka - good luck with your appointment   .

Shelley - I'm really pleased AF is here.

Sooty - have you any blasties?

Bhopes - I saw Dr Marfleet at CGH.

Tricksy - I'm sorry you had a panic attack on the plane. I'm glad Cropi got a lot out of her holiday too!

loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all  

Really looking forward to seeing Cleo, Shelley, Debs & Spangle tomorrow night....we may have a guest appearance from someone else as well   we'll have to wait and see but fingers crossed     

I had a good day at work today, it was nice to catch up with my friends and it was a good laugh but a productive day! Went for a ride after work and my friend came with us. We have found a couple of stubble fields that seem to of been missed so went for a couple of canters.  The first one was fine but on the second one my friends horse decided to tank off and take a flying buck at Cropi   she thought that it was now a race and she tanked after him, neither of us had any brakes and I have managed to pull my back, its killing me now   I need to get some heat on it I think.

Hope that your all ok??

Can't remember who asked but I'm sure that we will meet up again one evening before the Christmas bash


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Shelley - good news that AF is here and you can start soon.

Cleo - not surprised you're feeling your ovaries with the number and size of your follies. Sorry you had 3 jabs a time, not too pleasant ...

Loui - I looked now at the link about 3 NHS cycles and it says that decision should be based on no coupl ehaving more than 5 cycles. Dr Marfleet 

Rachel - hope it's a good session with the osteopath today. Dr Marfleet should think about it again, maybe you can talk to her?

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Girlies

I've got those terrible cramps again tonight - don't know whats going on does anyone know whether you can get a water infection from taking anti-biotics as its seems since i stopped them the cramps have started  

Shelley - Glad AF arrived hun - best of luck for Thursday    

Tricksy - Who's the guest appearance   You've got me curious........its not daniel craig is it       Shame i can't make it    I'm round my sisters after work tomorrow.  How was Twitface today?

Cleo - Poor you with all that jabbing  

Rivka - Good luck tomorrow    Let us know how you get on  

Sorry i can't make it tomorrow
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ahhhaaa its a secret!!!! Nah not really, Julia _might_ be able to come   she's going to let me know tomorrow but fingers crossed

Antibiotics can give you a water infection and more commonly thrush. Did you have a period in the end or was it just a strange one??

Twitface has not said a word on the subject....apparently he doesn't do it face to face anymore.....he sends it in the post  flipping, spineless, bottleless, creepy waste of space......Si won't let us go to the Christmas Do incase I start!!!! as if!!!!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

think i might no who the guest appearance maybe?am i aloud to guess?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh tricksy we posted at the same time ,i was so gonna say julia        u spoilt my guess.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

the wilsons said:


> oh tricksy we posted at the same time ,i was so gonna say julia       u spoilt my guess.


ahh sorry hun


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Magic Beans:

          .

Welldone hun you must be over the moon, This is the longest wait till the scan. I'm sure you will have a nice smooth pregnancy, What was your other one like?

Sooty:
Well done on to healthy embies on board PUPO good luck xx

Julia:
How is little Alex doing, sorry to here about the mastius, Can you express for a while to help it heal?

Rivka;
Good luck on this cycle of clomid    

Cleo;
Sounds like your ovaries are working hard, Hope you get lots for ec it's seems so fast on the short protocol.

Shelley:
When is your first scan? I'm sure this cycle will go better than the last. sending you lots of follie growing vibes      

Lisa:
Sorry to here about the cramps hope it sorts it self out.

Tricksy:
Sorry you put your back out again might be so annoying for you. Are you going to go on the waiting list for another fresh nhs go?

Hi everyone else hope you are all well.

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,want to pick ur brains i have been invited to start ridding will i beable to if i get started on this cycle? did u carry on?and what if its just a gentle rid to get me back into the swing off it again?


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

sorry girls was going to post a long post tonight but bloody phone hasn't stopped all night.Will catch up tomorrow hope you all are ok x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

evening!

tricksy - thanks for the link have printed it out so am ready for 2 weeks time.

shelley - thanks so much for offering to take me tomorrow, really appreciate it and really looking forward to seeing everyone.

lisa - sorry to hear about the cramps, did they actually take a urine sample when they gave you antibiotics to check that the bug causing the infection was sensitive to what you were taking?

cleo - all that jabbing sounds awful, 3 jabs for what should be 1 injection!  hope your ovaries aren't making you too uncomfortable.

I am feeling even better still, my 2nd belly button that the surgeon gave me (in addition to my one he ruined!) has popped out a bit and is looking so much better.  scabs are starting to itch though which is hard not to scratch!

see some of you tomorrow (shall i bring julias serving spoon that i stole at the last meet so if she does make it i can give it back?)

xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tricksy so hear you have pulled your back hope you are feeling a little better today.Looked at your photos you looked great.Sorry but cant make the xmas meal x

Magicbeabs how you feeling hun??

Piepig Glad you are feeling a little better x

Bhopes Godd luck with your scan today   When is your EC?x

The wilsons Great news AF is here and good luck for Thursday    x

Cleo when is your next scan 3 injections in 1 night I found one was bad enough x

Rachel Glad your back is better I suffer with my hip and someone treats me for that its not nice hun glad it's settled down x

Reikilisa hope your cramps have gone x

Liz,Loui,Rivka,Cath and Angel hope you are all well.

Not much to report on me.Had a couple of days rest now but have to do food shop later.DP will catty all the bags though and push trolley.Dont really feel anything yet just a little tired but as I dont test till the 1st i'm guessing it's much too soon yet.Didn't get any frosties but not to bothered as have 2 good ones on board.I'm doing that ivf compainion cd everyday but to be honest feel very relaxed about it all.I guess that will change too nearer the test date.I'm just    1 will stick xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. Lovely day again, hope it's still like that when I finish work later.  Had a viewing on the house this morning and the bloke is sending his wife around (she's the one who forgot the other day) as he liked it. Also heard that the bullying complaint I made 6 months ago was upheld which is a big relief. Might go and buy a lottery ticket with this kind of day  

Debs - glad you're recovering well enough to make it out tonight. 

Sooty - make sure you don't carry anything heavy! Glad dp is looking after you. It's a shame no frosties but you won't need them   

Tricksy - sorry your back has gone again. You're not having any luck with that at all at the mo. Hope twitface has had some kind of comeuppance. Let me know where to drive the van after a night shift  

Lisa - How are you doing? Is your boss still beign a bleep too?

Shelley - will be keeping everything crossed for you to be able to start this time.  

Loui - it sounds like Dr M is having her own interpretation of the new guidelines. Not sure I'll bother trying to go back if she's not going to sign off any more goes, especially as Giddon says we should go with donor eggs - I can't see the NHS funding something they wont think will work. 

Rivka - is it today you go to St Marys? Thinking of you and hoping they come up with some answers. 

Rachel - poor you with your back as well. Hope the osteopath has helped. 

Where are you all meeting tonight and what sort of time? I may be able to come along though will need to check with dh in case there's anything I need to get on with tonight. It would be great to catch up with you if I can though.

Must go as getting busy.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello all!

Just popped on to say   !

Cleo - lovely to meet you at last.  Sorry I had to dash - hope your scan went well and tonight's injection won't be as bad.    

Tricksy - Sorry about your back, yep heat and perhaps some deep heat or something would help.  Hope you're feeling better today. x

Rachel - hope you're back is better too.  My DH & SIL do a lot of running.  DH put his back out and had to curb the running for a while so he's swimming now instead. Which is good except he bought home someone's towel the other day and not ours!  

The wilsons - here's lots of               for you x

Sooty - glad you're resting lots, make sure you don't do too much. I'm due for EC on 31st but I guess it depends on what's happening x

Sorry I can't make tonight but am chuffed to have met Cleo   Scan went ok, well they say it did but perhaps I'm just reading too much into it.  My right is working harder than my left.  Think I have 8 on one and 7 on the other but I'm not sure about the size.  Do they extend the time you stim does anyone know?  Spoke to Sarah (I think it was) about DH and she's put my mind at rest so I can breathe again.  Was quite upset last night.  Went to see Mammia Mia again but cried all the way through and when I got home.  Guess it's just the hormones playing up!

Hope you're all ok.        to everyone!

Bx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cath, we are meeting at the Ardliegh crown at about 6pm if thats any help would be lovely to see u to.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Shelley. I'll try to make it even for a short while. 

Bhopes - I think I cried at a childrens programme when I was cycling last time   The hormones really get you. They can extend stimms if they feel they need to. ISIS are very good at monitoring hormone bloods as well as the scans so they have a pretty accurate view of when the eggs are ready. Glad the scan has put your mind at ease.


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Tricksy - apparently you need something cold on your back (like frozen peas...).  DH is a football coach and thats what he says when I do anything to mine xxx

Hope you are all well.  At work, so sneaking on quickly....  back for personals later.  Hope you are all fine and dandy xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all, sorry to be absent all the time. I am really going to try and make it tonight but may not stop long. James has been playing up a bit since the baby arrived as he is used to having me all to himself which has been difficult since Alex has come along, so will have to see how he is feeling tonight as I don't want to upset him more by taking the baby out without him. Will really really try though cos I need to get out of the house and it would be lovely to see you all.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

julia,hope u can make it,and bless james it must be so hard for him to used to all the change,i will bring the pressie just in case.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi!

I was just wondering whether you feel anything on stimms?  Like do you feel your ovaries are filling up?  Tonight is my 6th night of stimms so wondered if I should notice anything/symptoms?  I'm on puregon - has anyone else used that?

Thanks,

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui123 said:


> Very quickly - I went to Dr Marfleet yesterday fro my referal for the new free NHS goes. She told me I'm not eligible because the new ruling only pays for 3 fresh cycles (and up to 6 tranfers if you are lucky to have frosties) - and this includes any previous private or NHS goes before. So, if you guys have had 2 fresh cycles you'll get a 3rd free on the NHS, or if you have had only 1 cycle they'll pay for 2 free goes.
> 
> But, it wasn't a wasted appointment - she has allowed me to do some of the level one Chicago tests on the NHS - full blood count, liver and thyroid function, anti-coagulant, lupus inhibitor, thrombophilia screen and blood karyotype. She has missed a few off her list (autoimmune antibodies, thyroid antibodies) which are actually on one of the blood tests forms that can be filled in. Moral question - should I just tick them and pretend she had ticked them
> 
> Loui xx


Loui - this has been going round and round in my head and I am 99.9% positive that what Marfleet has told you is wrong. I have read and re read the policy and it clearly states in 4.5 that private cycles are not to be taken into account but will be taken into account when determining the type of treatment that is needed. Plus they are taken into account when calculating that the total number of cycles should not exceed 5.

.5 Previous IVF treatment

Previous privately funded treatment will not preclude patients from being

eligible to NHS funded cycles up to a maximum of 6 embryo transfers or 3

fresh cycles. However previous cycles, whether NHS or privately funded, will

be taken into account by the responsible clinician in determining the clinical

appropriateness of commencing further cycles. In line with current clinical

evidence, couples should undergo no more than 5 cycles in total

I have emailed the lady who was involved in the writing of policy and who was very kind to me before when this all first came out and asked her to clarify it for me. I have told her what you were told and I hope that she will come back to me before I go and see Marfleet on Monday. I have printed the policy off as well and will be taking it with me. lets hope that Marfleet does not get too upset when I tell her that she's got it wrong!!!  I will let you know when I get anything back


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was just wondering whether you feel anything on stimms? Like do you feel your ovaries are filling up? Tonight is my 6th night of stimms so wondered if I should notice anything/symptoms? I'm on puregon - has anyone else used that?
> 
> ...


I felt really bloated during stimming, normally after about a week. It gets worse I'm afraid  I had to stop riding during my first cycle as I described it as......having a wanjita full of hard glass marbles being jangled and shoved about..... I do have a way with words apparentely!!!! You will feel very bloated and for me personally it also got quite uncomfortable to pee when I got close to egg collection. Sorry!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I have just spoken to Caroline Young  (Associate Director of the Specialised Commissioning Group) on 01707 369762 and Marfleet is WRONG. We are entitled to up to 5 fresh cycles IN TOTAL (nhs & private combined) & a total of 6 frozen transfers.  so Loui you are entitled to 2 more cycles. I don't know if you want to ring Caroline to clarify it but I went through my senario with her and I am entitled to 2 more goes. I knew she was wrong. No one can be referred before April anyway as it does not come into effect until then. Oh I shall be going armed with my Policy on Monday   

Hope this helps guys xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Tricksy - you do make me laugh with your sayings    I don't seem to feel much at the moment - just the twinges on the right so I'll give it until Friday to see what's what.  Thanks for the heads up on the policy wording - you're a champion for our cause!  

Hope you're feeling better,

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

tricksy - you are a little star!  don't know we'd all be doing with this new policy without you.  

julia - i will bring your spoon just in case tonight then, and if you can't make it i'll have to drop it round another time.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy p that's brilliant. Good luck onMonday, though I don't think Dr M has a chance. 

Julia - poor James, it must be tough on him having to share his mum and dad after so long on his own. My sis was similar with me, and she was only 15 months when I was born. Wanted a dog so took one look at me, said woof and wouldn't have anything to do with me for ages.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - thank you so much for re-investigating this for me. But, I had the document in my mitts when I went to Dr Marfleet and she and I read it together. She said that although we are permitted up to 6 transfers only 3 fresh would be provided by the NHS and as I had already had 3 fresh, the NHS would not do anymore. It's the bit about "eligible to NHS funded cycles up to a maximum of 6 embryo transfers or 3 fresh cycles" that she re-quoted to me, that as I had had 3 fresh cycles they would not fund anymore. However "previous cycles, whether NHS or privately funded, will be taken into account by the responsible clinician in determining the clinical appropriateness of commencing further cycles." How do I get her to see that she is incorrectly interpreting it

In your case I think you should ask Caroline Young to clarify your situation in writing and take her written words to your appointment.

Thanks for all your help,

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poop. Got carried away with the chocolate and lost track of time so missed out on the pub   Must invest in a clock for out there. 

Hope you had a lovely evening ladies.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Tricksy - well done for re-investigating! Good luck on Monday with Dr Marfleet, but as Cath said I think you argument is unambiguous and also you had the specialist in guidelines back you up.

Loui - it's so hard when dr's interpret things wrong and pretend they are right   I think you can still talk to Dr Marfleet again and explain that the guidelines are not supposed to bar you from a funded cycle, just influence the deciision of what tx i best for you.

Tricsky and Loui, I am convinced you are right and I'm sure that you both are the sort of people who can stand up to the wrong interpretation  

DH and me went to day to St Mary's. To be honest, I feel too uspet to write about it, so DH offered to write insted of me. He is much more reserved than I am, so it's clearer to read when he explians things than when I do it   Sorry, this is going to be a very long "us" post, but we are quite overwhelmed by the whole experience.

Here goes:


We saw Mr M. He was speaking mainly referring to the statistics, which was interesting, though, unfortunately, not very helpful for us as a couple.

He said that our tromboelastogram is raised (64.4 instead of 64, if I remember correctly), and this should be treated with a double dose of aspirin (150 instead of 75) next time when we become pregnant (but, according to their recommendations, only after BFP, not before, or else, they believe, there will be difficulties with implantation). He said only asprin should be taken, but no heparin, because heparin is for immunological faults like phospholipid syndrome etc., which we do not have. He said when we become pregnant we should contact them immediately, but confirmed that definitely they will not prescribe us anything else apart from 150 of aspirin, as I explained above. 

He said pre-implantation screening of embryos is not shown to help with miscarriages.

He does not believe in killer cells, and, more generally, does not believe in the use of steroids. We also touched on the topic of injecting father's cells, which he said was in vogue 20 years ago, but was shown to be useless.

The fact that we always have m/c in week 7 he explains out as a weird coincidence; he said it could have been any week, and there is no particular significance to week 7.

He refused to pay any attention to trisomy-22 in the last m/c. It was strange, compared to how worried he was about the fact that tromboelastogram is raised. These are the only two pieces of hard evidence we have so far of anything being wrong, and it was strange to concentrate on one and ignore the other.

As to tromboelastogram again, he said they have no explanation of how it might be related to m/cs, but they just saw there is a statistical correlation. This means that the perceived connection between tromboelastogram and m/cs might be, from the scientific point of view, as dubious as, for instance, the recent policy of making women lose weight before allowing them fertility treatment.

He said that IVF never reduces the possibility of m/cs, and should not be used for this. (That is, again, statistically speaking.)

He confirmed that he believed that our embryos are, in general, normal (apart from the poor girl with trisomy-22), and there is no need for donor treatment.

In general, he said that he is happy with our situation. I do not know what that was supposed to mean  

On another point, the people in the hospital who took rivka's FSH blood test on Monday did not process it correctly, and it reached St Mary in a way they could not use. In any case, the doctor said that he did not need this test. If the FSH level were normal, then there would be nothing to discuss, and if it were raised, that would be normal at this age.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rivka - Blimey that is a lot to take in. I find it so hard to understand these doctors sometimes. Some go with one thing, others poo poo it. Thing is you can go for second opinion after second opinion and never get the same recommendations   Sorry you did not get any clearer answers  

Shelley, Cleo, Spangle, Debs, Julia and of course Alexander it was lovely to see you all. Julia, Alexander is absolutley gorgeous, I hope I didn't squeeze him too tight! You look fantastic and I'm so so glad that you could come. It was great to get together and have a good old yack, fingers crossed we can do it again very soon.

Well thats enough from me tonight, my back is really sore and I need some painkillers and bed!! 

Dr M is definitely interpreting it wrongly. I will try and ring Caroline Young back tomorrow and see if she will put something in writing for me....mind you I've only had 2 fresh cycles so I should still be ok but I'll still argue that I'm entitled to 2 more goes though!!! May even give her Carolines phone number and suggest that she rings her for clarification!!! Nicely of course   

Lots of Love everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

just had a lovely meal with everyone and now i'm stuffed!!!!  

Shelley - wishing you all the luck in the world hun for tomorrow. Thinking of you. Text when you're done if you're up to it.         

Julia - lovely to see you and alex, he is gorgeous!! You looked very well too. 

Tricksy - good luck monday hun, Dr marfleet won't know whats hit her!! You'll be paving thte way for the rest of us too!!

Deb -   for your recovery!!

Spangle - watching heros now and its going all wierd!!! Not sure i'm liking this season!

Bhopes - god ot see you today and glad you got dh's sperm sorted. I'm feeling quite alot at the moment but if you aren't i wouldn't worry. You know its all goign ok because you have follies and ISIS are happy with the progress. You'll be fine hun.

Cath - sorry you didn't make it hun, you were missed.

Rivka - sorry you are no clearer after your app. Its so unfair, upsetting and frustrating that they don;t have answers for you  
Love to all

cleo xxxxxxxxx

P.s they reduce my dose again tonight to 300iu. Have about 12 follies.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just been on ******** to see a friends status saying they're 12 weeks preg. They only had a baby in April!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Big hugs Cleo


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

Tricksy, Cleo, Julia, spangle and Shelley was lovely to see you all tonight.

Shelley (and greg) thanks so much for the lift, was really lovely to see you and have a good natter.  will be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow, don't let them fob you off, tell them what you want no matter what the results might be like if you want to give it a go.

Cleo -   for your friends news. was great to see you tonight, sounds like the stimming is going well and all is going to plan.

Tricksy - i would like like to be marfleet on monday having to argue against you, sounds like she can't refuse when you are back up the policy makers.  was great to see you tonight, sounds like your holiday in tenerife was fab.

Julia - lovely to see you tonight, you looked fab, and little alexander was gorgeous, wish i'd got more of a cuddle, but food comes first lol.  if i'm allowed to drive next week would it be ok to pop over and see you while i'm still off?

Spangle - was lovely to see you tonight too, esp. after such a long time.  hope all goes well for you.

Rivka - so sorry the consultation today was not all that helpful.  will you still continue with what your plan was for the next fews months anyway and see what happens?

cath - sorry you didn't make it tonight, i've heard some fab things about your house though!

Lisa - hope the gp is able to sort you out tomorrow.

loui - hope you are able to sort things out with marfleet, perhaps once she has seen tricksy she will see the error of her ways...

bhopes - i never felt too much while i was stimming, as long they are happy with the scans and hormone levels i wouldn't worry too much about it.

love to everyone else

xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone. Glad you had a good time at the pub, sounds lovely. Can't wait until our propoer Christmas do!

Which reminds me - would you like to have a Secret Santa for the do? I do like them very much   
What do you think?

Cleo -   it's so unfair, but fingers crossed that it's your turn soon.

Tricksy - sorry your back is playing up   hope a good sleep helps.

Debs - well, sort of ... I already started taking Clomid so will finish the course. 

We've done more thinking and talking tonight. I'm going to call ISIS tomorrow and cancel the scan, I realised tonight that for us to do the deed on a particular day will just make us think about an inevitable m/c while doing it ... It's a negative way of thinking, but I know we have it in mind very strongly now, and it'll be too cruel on us. So we'll just try to have an active month in general so that the pressure is off. 
Not sure if I'll keep on the Clomid for more cycles if this doesn't work, depends how we feel next month.
We started talking about adoption again tonight ...

Good night everyone,

Much love from Rivka x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello All 

Real quickie just wanted to say thanks for last night I really enjoyrd seeing everyone and I have to agree that Alex is just sooooo sweet.

Cleo - bloody ******** status the latest way of delivering crap news to make us feel s***!  Had a few of those too sending you loads of    

Shelley = thinking of you this morning and sending shed loads of       that it is good news this morning and rememer be strong and tell them what YOU want to do     

Debs - hope you recovery continues well and try and enjoy your time off best you can  

Hi everyone else, catch up properly soon 

Spangle xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Glad all you ladies had a nice get together last night sorry i couldn't be there.

Rivka - I don't know what to say i read your post and just can't understand it really you must be so confused    I think the thing is all the docs have there own opinion and it doesn't help beacuse you end up with no answers.  When i say Raj under St Marys he said to use heparin...... so why is this doctor saying no?  and the aspirin thing is totallly confusing.  I'm really sorry Rivka for you and DH and your minds must be going over what to do next.  Just a thought why not try getting your FSH level rechecked and then go from there personally i would rather try with a donor egg than try adoption.  If you want to talk just call me  

Cleo - i had a similar thing the other day,  my friend that moaned about trying for 3 months with no luck has put loads of photos of her bump and i've arranged to meet her up with her in a couple of weeks and i don't know whether i can go  

Shelley - Good luck today hun - let us know how you get on

Julia - Sorry i missed you and Alex i really would have loved a cuddle  

Tricksy - Good luck on Monday with Dr Marfleet sound slike you've got all bases covered.

Right off to the docs in a while then shopping then the cinema later 
love Lisa xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning, still gutted I missed you all yesterday though it was probably for the best as I was sound asleep well before 10 and didn't even notice dh come to bed. Glad you all had a nice time. 

Rivka -    how confusing to have such conflicting advice. Are you carrying on with the steroids? GOod idea not to go for the scan at ISIS if that will make things more pressured. Give me a call if you want to chat at all. 

Cleo and Lisa -    people who haven't suffered from infertility have no idea how much it hurts us when they get pg with no difficulties. 

Tricksy - hope your back is feeling better soon. Are you going to teh chiro? 

Hello everyone else. Can't stop as stupidly signed up to do a choc class at a college in Chelmsford, forgetting I'm on nights tonight so I'll be leaving home in less than an hour and not getting back till tomorrow morning. One day I'll learn to look at teh diary closely before signing up to stupid things.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Cathie - that will be a busy day for you   take care and hope you can snoose off at your night shift? Enjoy the choc class! 
I'm not taking the steroids now, thought about it some more some days ago, Stepan in Reprofit actually recommended taking them only after BFP, it was me pressurising him to say can I start before just in case   

Lisa -   it's a shame even close friends who have no fertility problems don't know how to be sensitive to us. If you do decide to meet her in a couple of weeks time, then I hope it'll go well and you'll talk about other things not just her being pg ... 
Don't blame you for getting conused with that post   I hardly understand it myself to be honest. The only thing I know is that all the dr's give conflicting advice and it's scary. Stepan was the only one who said that he has no solution for us but is happy to experiment with steroids and then DE, the others pretend they have the solution even when they say themselves they don't know the cause of the m/cs.

I'm finding it really hard to concentrate at work today ... Not surprisingly.
Need to get my head round things a bit more. It seems to me we're getting to a critical point and we need to entangle it and see what we really want / can afford (physically, emotionally) to do - more trying with steroids? DE? straight to try adoption? - or at least to decide the order of actions. 

Sorry that I'm bombarding you with my confused thoughts for the last couple of days. Finding it rather hard to cope, and so appreciative that I have such understanding friends who care for me and DH, what would we do without you guys ...

Love from Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Afternoon all,

I was in a middle of a really long message this morning when my PC crashed  so not a happy bunny.

Rivka - m'luv, am really sorry your consultation was so confusing. Grr... it angers me so much that Drs don't listen to us. Totally understand that you can't concentrate at work but perhaps you can take the next few days just to mull things over and give you & DH some breathing space. I think you're making the right decision not to do anything which puts you under any extra pressure at the mo    to you & your DH. When things are getting to me I have to do anything I can to take myself away from the situation and, this will sound really stoopid, I imagine myself wrapped up in cotton wool where there's no one/nothing then that can get to me. Daft I know but I think it is really important to do anything and everything that makes you feel just that little ickle bit better/stronger. Big  s to you both x

Cleo - totally understand how you feel. Try to remain positive - this is going to be your cycle!   

Tricksy - do you do any stretches? I used to do yoga classes and when my back was bad would stretch in the morning, at work and before bed time and it did help me. Hope you feel better soon. Good luck on Monday with Dr M too x

Sooty - hello hun, how's you? You've been quiet lately, hope you're ok 

Sorry I couldn't get to your meet last night - sounds like you had a fab time! I had the call from ISIS last night to reduce my pen drugs so hope that's a good sign. It's my 6th day of stimming so hope that's normal. I just wondered whether anyone ran out of the buserelin when they cycled. I'm still using it but don't think I've got much left to last me so not sure what happens - will ISIS give me another vial?

Hope you are all ok.

   to everyone.

Bx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bhopes,I had a call to reduce my dose as well after a few days.Mine got reduced to 50iu in the end so I would't worry.Just means that you are responding well.I'm keeping well just been signed off for two weeks.Not really sure how I am suposed to feel.Have AF pains but from what I have read on here that is normal after what our overies have been through.I'm so   it has worked but will know for sure next Saturday.GP said if it has worked he wants me to stay off work and take it easy for a few more weeks.I'm not complaining I like my doctor   .Hope you are ok your EC  will be here soon hun xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes - you can get more buserelin from Isis, I'm sure you will have enough though as a little goes a long way! Its quite normal to have your dosage reduced, Cleo has had hers reduced too so don't worry.

Sooty - got everything crossed for you. Is it this Saturday you test??


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

    Well finally i have some good news for the rest off u that dont no already,we got the go ahead      so i start stimming tomorrow nite ,i couldnt belive it ,the cyst has gone,my lining is really good and already have a couple of follies on my left side,but im noty getting to excited as we had an abandoned cycle before so we will have to just go with it and see,but im a happy bunny at last,had a moment again this morning greg got cross with me so that was it i was hesterical crying couldnt breath ,but he came up and said sorry and gave me a big hug but it tock a while to calm down,but just got to get on now and i still hope and   we get alot further,but thank u everyone u guys are amazing,when should u start drinking pinapple juice?and what else should i be doing?and is it ok for me to still take royal jelly,omega 3,6,9 and coenzyme q-10 ?well thats it from me im out tonight so will catch up over the weekend.lots off love and        to everyone.xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

shelley - start the pineapple juice now and for as long as you are stimming, continue with all the other stuff you are taking too, will help lining thicken and produce good quality eggs.  also hot water bottle/wheat bag to keep belly warm to encourage follie growth.  and lots of protein in diet. I am so pleased for you and am   that you get a good response this time around.

bhopes - sounds like all is going well with your stimming

sooty - goodluck on test day


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

i am soooo bored. just read the whole of OK magazine cover to cover, and there is nothing on TV.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh hon bless ya,but when ur back at work ur wish u was at home again.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

The wilsons that is great news i'm really pleased for you.Sending lots of   your way.Brazil nuts are really good for you too.I've been having a few moments with OH too.Think he has been at home too much and it's doing my head in.Just told him to p**s off when he just went out.I know I overreact but he wants me to go and see his siter that has a cold and I dont bloody want too.ARRRRHHHHH.Sorry he just got arsey with me when I said I didn't want to.Why can't he understand I can't rebothered doing alot at the moment.men!!!x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
sorry I could not make it yesterday - sounds like those of you who went had a good evening.

Lisa - hope you don't have a water infection - how did it go at the docs?  

Tricksy - how is your back?  Good luck with Dr Marfleet on Monday - hopefully you can get her to have a more open minded view on the criteria.

Debs - glad you are feeling better after your op.

Sooty - was about to say glad DH is looking after you and that you are still feeling relaxed and then I saw your last post!  You take it easy hun - DH will come around.

Cath - that is really good news that your complaint was upheld.  Hope the viewer's wife loves the house too  .

Bhopes - glad Sarah put your mind at rest about DH's   .  Great news on the scan too and I agree if they are telling you to reduce your stimms that is a good sign.

Julia - hoping James gets used to his little brother soon.  Not suprising though that he is missing his Mum's attention!

Rivka -     so sorry your appointment at St Mary's did not go well but just remember that is only his opinion versus the one at Reprofit (look at all the different opinions I have had for my tx) and maybe you should consider getting another one from a specialist who does believe in and treat immunological reasons for m/c such as Dr ******* at the Miscarriage clinic -  At least that way you will have covered all bases before you go for adoption or donor eggs.  You know where I am if you want to chat.

Cleo - 12 follies is great!  Hope your scan tomorrow goes well too  .

Shelley - great news (you were due some!) - lots of     for tomorrow.

Cleo/Lisa -     to your insensitive friends!

Well some good news from me too   - AF arrived in the nick of time this morning so I could get my day 1 blood test done and all my immune testing done at the ARGC this morning.  They have already called with my day 1 results which were suprisingly fine and if similar next month means I can go ahead with another cycle   although have to wait 2 weeks for the immune tests to come back.  Have to go in next for a mid cycle scan a week Monday and then a further blood test once I have ovulated.

Anyway better go - hello to everyone I have missed,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Rachel glad you af came on time stange how we wish for it sometimes and curse it another.Me and DP are fine now think I was having a moment earlier.Glad he is is off to work tomorrow.A good friend of mine is driving up from Saxmundham with her 2 kids and really looking forward to seeing her.She has half asian kids and thay are so beautiful x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Peeps

Well i'm back on antibiotics again    Went to the quacks today and i've got blood in my urine   and got a water infection so thats not great i feel like i'm falling apart lately never had so many infections......think i'll be walking around with a bell soon  

Sooty - Maybe your going a bit stircrazy the 2ww does that   have a nice time with your friend tomorrow  

Rachel - Great news today hun you must be thrilled that alls ok and your ready to go next month, in the words of Russell Brand "citing"

Shelley - Great news from you hun so happy for you that you can start   

B - Not long now its a good sign on the stimming  

Rivka - I'm not surprised your having trouble concentrating i would be the same its just so much to think about and the worst thing is that you are still none the wiser I think Rachels advice to see another specialist is good advice, you know where i am if you need me hun  

Debs - How long are you off work for?  Hope your recovering well  

Magic - Has it sunk in yet?  Hope your doing ok  

Cath - You sound so busy - hows your back now?  Good luck with the viewings 

Cleo - Good luck for tomorrows scan    

Tricksy - Hope your back is easing off now  

Well gotta go my lovelys
Lisa x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Lisa sorry to hear your have an infection.Not nice hun.Make sure you drink some of those good bateria drinks as I always find antibiotics cause thrush.Hope you feel better soon   You comment about the bell made me laugh though  .Your right I do need to get out of the house.I'm staying at my mums on Sunday and my sisters on monday so looking forward to that.Not sure how I will react when I see my sister as she is 20 weeks pregnant and haven't seen her since the end of July.Supose I need to get used to it as I have another neice or nephew on the way xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa   sorry about your infection. Antibiotics are good for curing things but causing other things! I hope that you feel better really soon


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

lisa - sorry about the infection, still at least you are now on treatment for it and it should clear up soon.  i should be back at work in a week, have an appointment tomorrow to check out my stitches and i'm hoping some will be removed.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi I'm new here. Been at isis since jan 08 and atfer many appointments etc and 4 failed IUI i'm now doing ivf. Had baseline scan yesterday and start stim drugs tom!! Really sorry have not read all previous posts on this section, so hi to you all, hope you are all well. does anyone live in the southend area? I get to listen to alot of my ipod whilst driving backwards and forwards to colchester. Well, speak soon love kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sat 29th Nov - Banquet 1408









Tricksy & hubby Deposit Paid 
Lisa & hubby Deposit Paid 
Rachel & hubby Deposit Paid 
Shelley & hubby Deposit Paid 
Cleo & hubby Deposit Paid 
Julia & hubby Deposit Paid 
Magicbeans & hubby 
Debs Deposit Paid 
Bhopes & hubby Deposit Paid
Jo-Jo Deposit Paid
Liz Deposit Paid
Rivka & hubby Deposit Paid
Em & hubby depends on T's back

Not long now!!! 5 weeks today!!!

Gotta dash, not meant to be on here!!!

Kitty - Welcome to our little group, fingers crossed this cycle works for you  what is your history?? We are all from Colchester/Ipswich/Witham area i think....that quite a round trip you have to do


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Happy Friday everyone!  So glad it's the end of the week - woohoo!

Kitty - hello! That's a long old drive you have to make to ISIS. Here's     for your cycle. x

Tricksy - can't wait for the Crimbo bash, really looking forward to it.  

Piepig - sorry that you're feeling a bit fed up at home.  Perhaps your DH can get you some DVDs in or something?  I've been saving loads of TV for my tww, if we get that far, and plan to do lots of Crimbo shopping all from the comfort of home when I'm off    Just hope we get to that bit!!

Lisa - sorry about the infection.  I had a spout of them earlier on in the year and had to keep having antibiotics.  If you like it, cranberry juice is supposed to help and when I was a little girl my mum always gave my Robinson's Barely water but I'm not sure if that's an old wives tale.  Anyhow, more fluids should help. Hope you feel better soon  

Rachel - glad AF turned up and you could get your bloods done.     for your cycle x

the wilsons - that's great news!     to you for your cycle too x

Cleo - did you have a scan today?  Hope you got on ok  

Sooty - glad you and DH are ok.  I agree these chaps sometimes really don't think.  Hope you have a lovely time with your family and that things are ok with your sister. x

Magic - how you doing, hun? x

Right best get on with some boring old work!  Don't forget it's bring the close forward or back this weekend!  I think it's back so we should all get an extra hour in bed - hoorah!!

TTFN 

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

just been to ISIS for my scan. ken found 10 follies today so i guess 2 have gone or just hiding   I know you just don't know how many there are til the day. Anyway of those 10, 5 are of a good size. If i get 5 again and they're as good as last time i'll be chuffed. Started orgalutran today too, did my injection in there. Forgot how much that one stings!! They mentioned bring ec forward but they said last time and didn't, i know Giddon has the final say on that so we''ll wait and see. Oh and lining developing nicely was 5.2, then 6.2 and today 8.2. Feeling like i'm carring around a bag of snooker balls but hey ho!!

Lisa - so sorry you're unwell again hun. Sending you loads of      Hope your dh is giving you loads of tlc.

Piepig - shelley's right hun, when you're back at work you'll wish you were still off. I know i'll be the same. Just bought a book in tesco to help relieve the boredom.  Hope they have removed your stitches today. have you tried bio oil?? Its supposed be good for scras. I tried to use it after my lap but kept forgetting so now i have little kiss scars.

Kitty - hello and welcome to the thread. Gawd you do have a bit of a drive don't you?? I'll be at ISIS monday, do you have a scan and waht time if so??

Tricksy - hope the back is ok hun??

rachel - so pleased af came on time and that you can get everything sorted. So will you test b4 xmas

Bhopes - i was here at 11 today hun so i missed you. There at 9.45 on monday though. How was your scan today??

Shelley - -so pleased for you hun!!! Wohooooooooooooo!!! Good luck for tonight. Grow follies grow!!!     

Cath - any luck with any viewers?? We've had the grand total of 2 n 2 months!! Guess the news today is not going to make things any easier.

Loui - how are you enjoyng being back from cyprus?? A bit cold for ya?? 

Sooty - hope you're not going too mad hun, not long now.

Rivak - how you feeling today?? It must be so hard deciding what is best  

Julia - - getting any more sleep hun?? Hope you and yours are all ok.

Right need to shop on line and then rest. I've decided that is what's needed to help with follie growth   Well that's what i'm telling dh!

Love cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

went for my check up this morning and after waiting for over an hour cos they kept forgetting about me (i did keep popping to the desk to remind them) they only took out one stitch.  still, i can drive now   but back to work on thurs   . gotta make the most of my time off now.

Cleo - sounds like you are responding pretty much the same as last time, so hopefully so good quality eggs in there. not tried the bio-oil...might give it a go when i feel a bit more healed though.

Bhopes - you sound extremely chirpy, guess all went well with your scan today?  I'm only bored cos i can't really do anything other than watch DVDs or read books, DH did buy me some new DVDs (horror ones as they are my favourite) but they are all foreign with subtitles (he didn't notice bless him) and i can't be bothered to concentrate.

Tricksy - hope the gentle ride sorted out your back a bit.

Kitty - welcome to the gang.  how long does it take you to get to ISIS then?  I know what its like to trek to a clinic cos i've been going to bourn hall which is over an hour away for treatment and its a bit of a chore.

probably be back again later

xxxx


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello gang. How are you all doing?

PigPie - can't beleive they left you sitting there for that long!  How irritating but at least you are back in the driving seat now.  Enjoy your time off.. Im having Phil & Fern withdrawals......

Cleo - fab news -   for nice strong little eggies.  what is orgalutran?

Bhopes - how are you?  Thanks for the clock reminder - lovely another hour in bed. Its def back - Spring into Spring and Fall into Fall.... (granny!) 

Tricksy - how are you hun?  Reaaaaaaaaaaaaalllly sorry but Im not sure we can make the xmas do.  ....  I may be able to come without DH (work commitments) so will try to sort something out...  Do you need to know for def or can I just tag on the end if I can make it?  Sorry, Im such a pain (well DH is actually....)!  

Kitty - Hello and welcome to the madhouse.... 

Lisa - urgh, don't like the sound of that....   (i love that!) can you use it as an excuse to be pampered?  Hope you are feeling better soon luv.

Sooty - How ya doing girly? 

Rachel - 2 weeks to wait!!!!!!   for good results when the eventually arrive!

The Wilsons - Great to hear your news guys  !

Me - well Im ok i think.  I think the news may have settled in now.  Im trying not to worry about anything and just get to 7th November (scan date) to make sure everything is ok.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - an hour for onebloody stitch!! Surely your dh could have done that?? Anyway on the up side you can now drive!!

Magic beans - i'm on sp so orgalutron is taken when your lead follie gets to 14mm to stop you ovulating. I don't take buseralin you see. Glad all is well with you.

Just made home made soup with veggie left overs, lovely!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - that is really great news. Good luck for your first stimms injection - you'll be absolutely fine I know it!

Cleo - wow, you must be really pleased that things are going so well. Your lining is coming on really wel too. When is EC currently scheduled to be?

rachel - fantastic news that your day 1's are fine. How many vials of blood do you have to give for the immunes?

Rivka - I was really moved o read your husbands words on here. I'm so sorry that you have been quit stunned and upset by the conflicting info you are getting. Please don't give up hope, and perhaps you should get a referal to the miscarriage clinic?

Piepig - yey, you'll be back at work soon so the boredom can be relieved. What are ou going to be like when you are off work towards the last few weeks of your pregnancy!!!PMA

Magic - glad you are OK

Kitty - welcome to our thread. Perhaps you may like to come to the Meet? I'm sure Tricksy can fit you in. What's your history?

Cathy - you are always so busy! Can I help you at the weekends if your orders get really busy. No need for payment - just a dog walk together here and there!

Julia - sorry I couldn't come to the restaurant to meet Alex  

Well girlies - I hope you tune in to the X Factor tomorrow night - my soldiers have been filmed doing their rehab by ITV and so their pictures should be shown during the 2nd half of X Factor when Simon Cowell introduces the new single "Heroes" sung by the final 12 contestants. All profits are going to Help For Heroes and if any of you feel moved enough to donate or do some fundraising I give you loads of pointers (I may even ask you to sponsor me on the bike ride they are doing next year, and maybe even for a jump with the Red Devils for Help 4 Heroes!). One of mysoldiers may even be interviewed on the night, so please watch.

Just thought I'd let you know that my name is mud in Whitehall ! I made discrete enquiries as to whether my 4 soldiers would be invited to the World Permiere of the new 007 movie at the O2 Dome in London next week (100 tickets for injured soldiers were up for grabs). I also asked whether there may be 2 more tickets spare for me and another girl from work to go. Anyway, my email got forwarded to the Press Secretary for Princes William and Harry, who emailed me from their Charity Motor Bike Ride in South Africa to give me another contact to speak to. This message then got lost in translation by the MOD and apparently there were some very senior Officer's in the MOD in London asking why a Capt from 2 PARA was asking for tickets for herself and not her soldiers!!! Anyway, all 4 soldiers now have them (but I don't sadly!).

Loui xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello!  Just got another quick question - would you expect your FSH levels to change/go up when your stimming?

Thanks - sorry it's a quickie,

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

bhopes - no idea honey, i wouldn't have thought it was even tested??


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs -   how annoying they only removed one stitch but good you can be more active now, cant believe the left you waiting so long      

Cleo - you go girl with them follies -     thinking of you  

Lisa - hun sorry you have an infection sweetie - you poor thing, sending you big hugs    

Tricksy - how did you meeting with your friend go today, i have been thinking of you, hope your back is ok too 

 everybody else, hope you are ok xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

em - how is Dh recovering?


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Evening all. Did my 1st puregon injection tonight. My legs are starting to look v bruised. Hope all ok.

Cleo..I'm at isis mon at 11.15, wed 11.30 and fri 9.30. You? What day is your egg collection? Good luck.

Piepig  It takes about 50 mins to get to isis on a good run so far no hold ups. Got a few early morning apps so gonna have to leave home about 7.30 for the 9.15 apps cos of traffic! All fun eh!

Magicbeans  Conrats and goood luck for scan on 7th. I'm there for ec that day but not sure what time.

Loui123  Would love to join the meet, any details? I have been at isis since jan, various apps inc hycosy etc. 4 IUI unsucessful, now on first ivf. 

Have a good weekend all. My DH is going to a rockfest in Nottingham for weekend so when iget in from work tom it's feet up, x factor and a good supply of choc xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

bhopes - pretty sure your fsh goes up hun as i had a chat with them about it on my last cycle.

Kitty - i'm in at 9.45mon, 10.30 on wed and then gawd knows what itme friday for ec. Good luck hun!!

Loui - ec is suposed to be next friday. Glad your soldiers got there tickets, there should be some perks to your job so i don;t see the problem with asking for yourself.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening guys,

just a quickie from me tonight as I really can't be doing with all of the personals tonight  

I've had a lovely day, was at work this morning, then took my Mum to see my Nan and I did her hair then met up with my ex's daughter who I havn't seen for 7 years   she found me on ********. It was so lovely to see her again, we had a great catch up and did some shopping in Chelmsford (although I have to say that Chelmsford is crap for shopping!) it was really nice and she is coming up to us in a couple of weeks to meet Si and see my Mum again. I'm really looking forward to it. 

Glad your all ok, will catch up again tomorrow properly

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi tricksy, try shopping in southend... it's worse than chelmsford. I always thought chelmsford was ok but i guess you can't a bit of lakeside or bluewater. Have a good weekend  kittyx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

OMG!  I'm all of a panic - got the call last night to reduce again!!  So I'm now on 100 iu of puregon.  The thing is I really think something is up because I don't think I've got that many follies.  When I saw the dot to dot chart yesterday it only looked about 5 on my right and 3 (perhaps 4) on my left.  My left is being really lazy so I've been given it a good talking to.  The lead follie is about 12/13mm from what I could see (they didn't say).  I kept asking is everything was ok and they said well they're definitely growing.  So why reduce me when they're growing and I don't have that many? 

Was in tears all last night as I'm so scared that they're going to cancel my cycle.  I could understand the reduction if I had lots of follies but I don't and the nurse said that they need to be 18mm before the do EC so not sure that they'll get that big for next week.  I don't feel like my ovaries are doing anything (where as before on the 200 I did and I'd usually feel the same about ovulation time).  I'm just so scared.  I know I'm not a medical person but I just feel like my blood tests are doing one thing (going up) and my ovaries are just doing the opposite (being lazy).  I just don't know if there's anything I can do. What do you all think?

   to all,

Bx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Bhopes     please try not to upset your self. One of the other girls maybe able to explain it better but if ISIS are happy I am sure all is fine   
Maybe it is because they think these ones are growing nicely and want these to be 8 or 9 good quality eggs rather than pushing resources into having more eggs that will not be as good quailty or not mature enough. Would you girls agree?

If you are really upset call them and go through it they are lovely and that is what they are there for! Hope you feel better about it, sending you lots of      that they are lovely strong eggies, when is you EC booked is it the 31st with Cleo?

Spangle xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bhopes - it's worth calling them to clarify. When my cycle was cancelled there was talk of it not going well at the start, then they gave it a chance to change. Their concern was that waiting for more to grow might mean losing the mature ones and being left with nothing.  It may be that you have enough good follies growing that they want to give the best chance to mature properly rather than push for more so they're giving you enough meds to keep those growing nicely without starting more off. I hope that makes sense. If they haven't mentioned anything yet it's probably ok but it's always good to get advice from the nurses who are lovely.

Kitty - welcome to the thread and good luck withyour cycle. 

will come back later for more personals.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning Peeps

BHopes - I go along with Cath and Spangle it seems like that is what there doing but to put your mind at rest why don't you ring to clarify and put your mind at rest don't get upset hun i'm sure if there was any type of problem they would have told you  

Tricksy - That must have been nice meeting up with ex's daughter - how old is she?  Did she used to live with you?  I love shopping in Chelmsford    

Kitty - Welcome to the thread hun,  Do you actually live in Southend - what made you try Isis for treatment? is it your first time for IVF?

Hello to everyone  
Lisax


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi girlies - how are you all?

I had a bit of a crap start to my weekend and had a call at 4.30 yesterday in work from one of the docs at the ARGC - I am not sure if I told you but all of the immune tests that I did on Thursday have to be flown over to Chicago for testing.  Anyway he told me that on Thursday the courier arrived too late to get them and I have to go in again next week to have them done all over again.  He told me very kindly that I would not have to pay again (I should hope not!   ) but in this means more time off work and also a delay as I am interviewing on Monday and Tuesday next week in work which obviously can't be cancelled so can't go in at least until Wednesday which will mean a further delay in getting the tests done. I also still have to pay another £45 for the train fare - I know it is not much in the scheme of things but I am going to try my best to get it back.  Anyway it really upset me - I know it sounds silly now but had to go and hide in the toilet and have a little   - anything that goes wrong with my IF tx just seems really stressful to deal with.   Anyway DH fed me a couple of glasses of wine when I got home so have chilled out about it now.  I suppose it wouldn't have been such a problem if the clinic was not so far away and I knew this when we went there - lets just hope that it will all be worth it in the end.

Sooty - glad you and Dh are sorted - hope you had a nice time with your friend yesterday.

Lisa - you are falling apart hun!!!!  Hope you start to feel better soon   .

Kitty - welcome to the thread and good luck with the stimms    - I think you will be cycling with Shelley (the Wilsons) who also started her stimms yesterday.  Shame your journey is so long but at least you are going against the traffic into London for your early morning apts. I can also sympathise as am probably having my next cycle at the ARGC in London which is 1.5 hours each way on train and tube (a bit longer door to door).

Bhopes -   I know it is easy to say but I really don't think that the ISIS would be reducing your stimms if there were concerns they might have to cancel your cycle and I agree with Spangle and Cath that it is far better to have less good quality eggs than lots that are too small and poor quality which run the risk of not fertilizing.  To give you an example in my first cycle I had 10 eggs but on EC day but 5 were not mature enough and in the end only 1 of the 10 went to blast whereas on my second cycle I only had 8 eggs but they were all better quality and size and I had the best two transferred on day 3 and still two more went on to blast.  The blood results also give the ISIS a much better idea of what is happening in terms of the folly take up of the stimming medication than the scans do - I would speak to one of the nurses if you are still worried.

Cleo - great news about the scan yesterday   .  I am not sure if I will be testing before Christmas though - it all depends upon my immune results really as I may have to have some tx before I can start and then as I will be doing the flare protocol it will also be dependent on my day one bloods as well - not very easy for planning things with work but hey ho!  I forgot to tell you too I started reading that book you mentioned on holiday - it is really good - will keep me going on all those train journeys up to the ARGC I have coming up.

Debs - glad your check up went OK yesterday although shame it means you have to go back to work.  How long do you think it will be before you can cycle now?

MagicBeans - glad the news is sinking in - not that long to wait till your scan date either.

Loui - it was 18 vials of blood I have to give for the immunes but fortunately it all comes out with the same needle - I had a bit of a   when I saw that and now have got to do it all again!  Sorry that you didn't get to get your tickets for the premier (I'm up for going to see James Bond in Colchester though if you fancy going here one night?) but at least all your soldiers got them - will make sure I watch the X factor tonight too.

Emma - how are you and DH doing?

Tricksy - glad you had a nice day yesterday - ******** is great for meeting up with old friends.

Rivka - how are you hun?  

Hello to everyone I have missed.  My back has felt practically normal the last couple of days so I am off now to test it out properly for a run with the dog -   that it will be OK.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Bhopes - try not to stress (easier said than done i know), like everyone has said a few good quality eggs is way better than loads of naff ones.   and don't worry about them reducing your dose it happens to lots of people.

rachel - how   about the bloods, can't believe you have to go through the hassle of going back and get them redone    18 vials as well is quite a lot.  hope they don't get messed up this time.  hope to start DR cd21 after next AF  

tricksy - that must be really nice to be back in touch with your ex's daughter.

loui - will attempt to remember to watch the x-factor.  shame about the ticket fiasco!

kitty - hope the jabs are going ok.  i have had some very early mornings to get to 08.30 appts at bourn so you have my full sympathy!  worth it though so the whole day isn't wasted travelling 

love to all

xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bhopes - I just wanted to add that everything the girls have already said is really true - ISIS will not be reducing your buserelin unless they think they have got some really good follies. On my first cycle they increased the dose after 7 days - and all that did was make more grow but they didn't have a chance to get to the right size. In the end, from 9 eggs I only had 3 mature. On my 2nd and 3rd cycles they started me on 3 times as many stimms and reduced them from day 5 and both times I got 12 mature eggs. So, please don't worry, they are definitaly doing the normal thing with you. You will get some really good juicy eggs. And, they will get to above 18mm - they grow about 2-3mm a day so there is still plenty of time. Mine grew 1mm a day even when they coasted me on the last cycle (i.e. I had to withold stimms for a few days because my e2 levels and fsh sky rocketed). Please don't worry. You need to concentrate on you and your follies. BTW, most people have more eggies collected on their right ovary than their left - so you are normal. Why this is I don;t know. I think it might be to do with the left ovary being in a slightly harder to get at place - possibly?

Rachel 18 vials - ouch. I'm really sorry you have to repeat them all again - that's just not on   . I hope you ask for a £45 reduction in your fees because of their mistake  .

Cleo - EC next Fri - wow it's come round quickly!

Shelley and Kitty - good luck with your stimms and your next scans.

Kitty - the meet is at Banquet House in Marks Tey on the 29th Nov. Sadly I won't be going to it because I am at an Army Christmas Ball that night but there are 14 others going I think. Ask Tricksy if she can get you squeezed in.

Everyone - does anyone fancy having a small meet before the 29th Nov meet? I'm happy to have it at my house - I can do lots of nibbles and maybe a big chilli (with a vegetarian option too). We normally have a big house full between Halloween and Bonfire Night but because DH is away I'm not doing that this year. Instead I'd love to have you all (or even just a few) over on a Fri or Sat night - any weekend really, just let me know soon so I can plan. It won't be anything formal, I'll do the food and you can all bring the booze may be we could have gluvine or winter cocktails or something? 

loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

just a quicky as on my way out for the evening. A friends birthday. I'm des for the evening so will be a new experience not drinking!!

Loui - that sounds fab hun, would love to come to yours. Im eeping my diary pretty free what with tx and the 2ww so a trip to your house would be lovely.

Bhopes - please don't panic hun, ISIS know what they're dpoing hun. I have had mine reduced twice now and at the moment i'm on 300iu. They go for quality eggs not quantity. I got 7 on my 1st ivf and 5 on my 2nd when i got a bfp. They won;t cancel you hun as you have at least that amount so try not to panic. I would call them though instead of sitting there worrying.

Rivka - loved your idea of a secret santa jus not sure how we'll manage to pull names out of a hat b4 the night?? Hope you're ok.

Love to all, better do my inection now. Don't want to do it in the loo at another restaurant!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone just a quick one,done my first jab went fine ,but i did make a fuss,but i need to ask as i cant remember from last time ,i have been getting pains all afternoon but not sure if its because of the drugs or weather i have got trapped wind sorry for the tmi ,but surely i shouldnt have anything happening already my belly is bloated but normally get that when i have trapped wind     dont want to look silly but also im abit worried    im very worried about the scan monday really hope we get alot further this time,and just dont want to get abandoned again asit really messed my body up oh how i wish i could see into the future ,the worry and stress never ends,sorry to go on.

kitty,hi hon and welcome so we will be cycling together?when do u start stimming or have u already started?well good luck hon,ru having a scan monday?what time ru in?im in at 2:30.well take care hon.    

hi everyone else hiope ur all ok.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

evening all

shelley - sorry can't help with the ?wind thing.  just wanna wish you luck on monday, will be   for you. let me know how you get on.

loui - a meet at yours sounds lovely, had to look up what gluvine was   .

cleo - have fun tonight being DES...hopefully this'll be your first DES experience of many due to you being up the duff!

about the suggestion for secret santa, i have to say i'd rather not....always find that kinda thing quite stressful trying to make sure i get something good, and am kinda keeping my xmas pressie list to a minimum this year so we can pay for tx (i know i'm a scrooge   )  but if everyone else wants to then obviously count me in.

must get back to my horror film afternoon

xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OH PANTS .... I have just done a long post and lost the lot 

Gawd, I really can't motivate myself to repeat it all again now, I wish I had copied it 

Great to see some of you during the week at the pub, it was a lovely evening and made me feel a bit more human! Sorry I had to rush off, my bed was calling! Shelley and Tricksy, thank you for the lovely presents, they are all gorgeous.

Debs, looking forward to seeing you on Monday. Shelley, I can't do Wednesday - can you make any other day next week? Would be great to see you too.

Bhopes, I agree with the others, but if you are concerned then give Isis a call but I am sure they know what they are doing.

Rachel, sorry to hear about your wasted trip to get your bloods done, let's hope they get it right this week - sounds like a LOT of blood . I hope they repay your fare too.

Kitty, welcome to our thread. Are you from Southend? DH comes from there and we often visit friends. Quite a trek for you though. I think Southend is better for shopping than Colchester - and that long high street keeps you fit walking from one end to the other lol! I have lived in Colchester for 7 years and have never been to Chelmsford - I MUST go one day!

Lisa, sorry to hear about your infection, and hope it clears up soon. You poor thing, it seems to be one thing after another at the moment!

Louie, a meet at your house sounds wonderful. I have a cocktail fountain if you want me to bring that along. Glad you managed to get tickets for your boys for the new Bond film, although shame you could not tag along too. I will definately be watching X Factor tonight (or taping it as it is on too late for me these days!). Regarding Help for Heroes, there is going to be a charity army v celebrity football match on at the new Colchester football ground on Sunday 2 November.

"There are a host of names in the line up including danny Dyer, star or Football factory, Blue singer Simon Webbe, Everton and Wales legend Neville Southall, former manchester United midfielders Lee Sharpe and Mickey Thomas and West Ham legend Frank McAvennie.

Also in the team are Glasvagas frontman James Allen, actors Tamer Hassan and Ralf Little, X Factor finalist Andy Abraham and Big Brother stars Stuart, Dale, Ziggy and Liam." The link is http://www.visitcolchester.com/news/GameofHistory.asp

I was thinking about taking James along so if anyone else fancies it let me know. (I want to go just to get a view of Liam!! )

Tricksy, great news that your ex's daughter has tracked you down, it must have been lovely catching up with her. How is your back? I hope you are on the mend.

Cathie, how did the chocolate class go? Sounds like you are busy busy busy!! How did the viewing go with the lady who previously forgot? I hope she remembered to turn up this time!

Emma, you are very quiet, are you okay? I hope DH is recovering well from his operation, sounds like he is making a good quick recovery. Hopefully it won't be long until he is back to normal. Is DS home from school at the moment? Hope you are having a nice time together.

Cleo, how are things with you? I hope your last day at work was not too bad. I hope you can relax now and take it easy for the next few weeks. Shame about the weather but hopefully you can take it easy and curl up on the sofa with a good few books, DVDs, Revels etc (I mention Revels as I am scoffing a huge bag at the moment!!)

Hi to everyone else - sorry for no more personals - I hope you are all okay. I had a crap day yesterday. My dad phoned to say my mum had had another funny turn in the garden. She went out to sprinkle some seeds in the garden, but he looked out the window and saw her sitting on the grass trying to eat them! Apparently she has opted for chemotherapy and is due to start in 2 weeks, but they have not told me, and my dad let it slip to my sister in law who told me, and then my dad told my sister in law that he did not want us to know which really wound me up - after all, I think we are going to notice when her hair starts to fall out and she is getting sick every day. I personally feel she should have had chemotherapy when she was diagnosed 4 years ago as the rot has set in already, and even with the chemotherapy she won't get back to how she used to be. I am so annoyed, I can't believe they are not telling us what is going on.

Anyway, hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend. Sorry not to write to everyone. I hope I don't lose this post ....

Julia xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Rachel -   what a pain that they didn't get your bloods on time, I agree it's very annoying to have to wait and to take more time off work. Glad DH was taking care of you to make you feel better. Hope the run with choccy went well.

Cleo - excellent news about your follies and lining! Seems things are going well and roll on Friday with a large harvet of eggies. About secret santa - it'll have to be buying general pressies because I also can't think how to pull names beforehand ... But maybe that's not such a great idea? Enjoy your evening hun.

Lisa -   for your infection, how unpleasant for you! You could take some tablets of friendly bacteria just in case with all these antibiotics you're given. Sure DH must be pampering you and you deserve it  

Em - hope DH is on the mend.

Julia - sorry I missed you and Alex in teh pub

Tricksy - lovely that you are keeping in touch with Ex's daughter, sounds like you had a nice time (but I also don't like shopping in Chelmsford!).

B - I agree with the others thatISIS would not reduce your buserilin if they didn't think your follies were doing well. Call them just to put your mind at rest, but they would have told you if they were concerned.

Sooty - hope your meeting with your sister went well, and   that it's your turn next.

Cathie - how are you hun? Hope not too busy. How was your choc course?

Loui - you did make me laught about the tickets story   pity you didn't get to go but think how much more convenient it would be to watch it locally, and well done for getting the tickets for your soldiers. I'd love to come to yours, most weekend evenings ae free for us except 1st, 8th, 9th and 15th Nov. Let's say we have a pot luck as usual and each brings either drinks or food so you're not left doing the whole thing.

Shelley - how are you doing? I'm so glad you are going ahead with tx   

Magic - good luck on the 7th, glad you are feeling well.

Kitty - welcome to the thread and good luck with your cycle.

PiePig - glad you are able to drive now but sorry they got you to wait so long. Is it that you only had one stitch? I do hope you don't have to go back for more. 

Hope I got everyone now ... but sorry if I didn't  

Now a long-ish "me" post, so be warned:

DH and me have been doing more thinking and talking. Thanks for all your advice and support! We both now think we had enough ... We don't want to do any more tx, of any kind.

It's true that Reprofit said we could take steroids, but the dr (who's v honest and caring) said straight away that we have only slim chances of it working because we don't know what the problem is that makes me m/c. What he said was go for it only if you are strong enough to face aother m/c. We thought we were, but now we think we are not anymore, we are beginning to seriously worry about our emotional health and our relationship if we have to go through more heartbreak.

Last summer we thought we are on a new path after we received the genetic results. However all the dr's we saw think the trisomy we had in the last pg was a one off and they can't do anything about it anyway. Basically we are now finally coming to terms with the fact all the dr's actually said - some in a nicer way - that they don't know what our problem is and that we have v slim chances, therefore, of having our own children biologically.

So we've come back to the adoption idea that we were so convinced about before the genetic results. Last summer we already got to the point of booking the first home visit with a SW, so we decided we should continue where we left off in the summer and re-book that appt - we told them in the summer that we were still interested but needed time off to deal with the implications of our medical investigations. 

If we see in a few months time that the adoption option is not for us - that they are not interested in us, for example - then we'll go for the appt we have for DE. Not because we believe it has good chances (Reprofit dr said this also had slim chances for us, and the dr in St Mary's thought it's no use whatsoever). But only because then it'll be our only slght chance. But we hope that adoption would prove the way for us to finally have the family we dream of. 

And what if I get pg this month - already took the Clomid? Well then of course I'll take all the meds from Reprofit. But to be honest I'm not even looking forward for such an option, so convinced it'll end in another m/c ...

Sorry for the doom and gloom. We will become optimistic again, hopefully, but about a different path. We just want so much to have a complete family, and have no more time to lose ...

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

rivka -   you are making such a hard decison, but it sounds like you and DH are both happy with the decision you have made, i really hope the adoption journey brings you some success and joy because you deserve.

as for the stitches thing i still have another 6 stitches in but apparantly they should dissolve in another couple of weeks so they are happy to leave them in, the one they took out would have taken about 2 months to dissolve   apparantly so they took it out as the wound had closed anyway.

Julia - so sorry to hear about your mum, it must be awful to see how she has detriorated.  hopefully the chemo will work and perhaps things will improve even if not back 100%.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Evening all. I am trying to watch x factor, do the ironing and read all the messages on this thread. Multi tasking eh! 

Rivka hi, after reading your message all i can say is i pray it all works out for you and all you wish for. It's a wicked world sometimes. Take care x

Bhopes  hope all ok with follicles. They seem to have a mind of their own. Mine did when i did the IUI. Hopefully they'll behave while doing ivf. Good Luck x

CathB  Hi x

Shelley  My scan is 11.15 mon, 11.30 wed and 9.30 fri. I tried to book ahead so i could sort out work. You? x

Little mo  hi, yes i've lived in southend all my life (not sure if that's a good thing or not). Sorry to hear about your mum. x

Reikilisa  I went to isis as have 2 friends who had sucess there, on ewith icsi and one IUI. x

Rachel36 Why does everything to do with fertility take so long? I felt like they kept telling me ..another month, another month! I sympathise with you juggling work etc. It's near on impossible. Good luck x

Loui123  Thanks for the info re meet. I can't do the 29 nov as it's my grandads 95th b day and we're having a get together for him, I'd love to meet up sometime tho, thanks x

And a good weekend to everyone else.

I feel a bit low today but going to see Nemo on ice at the 02 tom so that should cheer me uo eh!! xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

kittyx said:


> I feel a bit low today but going to see Nemo on ice at the 02 tom so that should cheer me uo eh!! xxx


Enjoy! Let us know what it's like as we were thinking of taking the girls but I'm not sure they're old enough yet to sit still and enjoy! I would be though! 

Rachel x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel said:


> kittyx said:
> 
> 
> > I feel a bit low today but going to see Nemo on ice at the 02 tom so that should cheer me uo eh!! xxx
> ...


My friend took her 4 year old daughter and 3 year old nephew yesterday and they absolutley loved it! The show is fantastic by all accounts!!!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help and support - you're all so wonderful I don't know where I'd be without you!      You've really put my mind at ease.  Thinking about the good quality eggs, like you've all said, that's what Mr B said when we went for our consultation so it does kinda make sense.  And he did keep on about getting the best quality eggs.

I know I'm panicking and I always do about anything and everything.  Couldn't do much yesterday as I was just upsetting myself.   I've got a scan tomorrow and DH is going to come with me so I feel better about that as he'll remember what was said.  Had awful burning pains on my ovaries last night so took a couple of paracetamols which helped. 

Will pop back later to do personals bust wanted to say thanks for your help and advice x 

   to everyone.

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes -  we have all at some stage paniced over what is happening and normally one of us has had it/done it/heard of it....if not some suggestions are always forthcoming. This is why we have been here for 2 1/2 years now and a lot of us are now real life friends as well as virtual ones!!! We all met through here though (expect Shelley and Cleo who found out that they knew each other in real life first!) and our friendships are strong and we all try and help each other out as much as possible. Good luck for tomorrow xxx

Loui - I've bought my Help for Hero's from play.com, what a fantastic song, I really hope that it goes straight to No1, it deserves too. I've not managed to download it as play are having problems with their server but at least i've paid for it.....only 65p per track so I've bought both and I know that Si is going to buy them both as well. It was very moving on Xfactor last night, a few tears were shed here   A meet round yours sounds great, let me know when xx 

Rivka - It sounds like you and hubby have been doing a lot of thinking and talking. I think that its the right decision for you, sometimes we just have to bite the bullet and be truthful with each other. You have been through so much and we can only take so much before something has to give. Good luck hun   

Kitty - Good luck with your scans this week

Shelley - I think that you've got trapped wind hun, its too early for anything to be happening yet. Try and stop worrying....your going to make yourself ill shell, and you need to try and relax and let your body do its stuff...this time is going to be ok ....big big hugs     Are you doing anything nice today?? Have a nice day with Greg and try and forget about tx for a few hours   

Debs - How are you feeling? any better now you can get out and about a bit?? Are you off of work this week as well? Got everything crossed for you hun xx 

Julia - I'm sorry to hear about your Mum   I hate it when i'm left out of the loop of things...especially when your the one doing to most work with regards to care etc, its very frustrating   i really hope that your Mum gets some good results with the Chemo  

Rachel - What a pain with your bloods, that is a nightmare and poor you having to go back again to have them all done   I hope that they get them done properly this time.....I'd ask them for the name of the couriers as you want to get compensation from them for a day off of work and extra train fares  

Lisa - How are you feeling now?? better I hope   I couldn't find any decent shops in Chelsmford   there is the main street and Meadows shopping centre but I didn't think that there were that many shops.....maybe i missed them   I love Colchester for shopping, there are so many shops there and so many little lanes....Ipswich is great as well, even more shops than Colchester I think plus you've got a few different shops up there. 

I think that i've got everyone, hope your all ok and enjoying your weekend. We are off to Banquet for lunch today   yum yum 

Have a good one

lots of love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Tricksy - I'm glad you watched X Factor. My guy Dave was sitting next to Marc Ormorod's girlfriend in the audience (Marc was the one who they featured).

Julia - thank you so much for the link to the footie match. I shall definitely be making enquiries as to whether I can stand at the ground's entrance and rattle a collection tin.

Rivka -I'm pm'd you hon.

Shelley - as Tricksy says, please don't get yourself worked up and worried about this cycle. I know it's hard - it is for everyone, but worrying will make yourself ill. Your body needs all the energy it can get to make those lovely follies - that energy could become focussed away from your ovaries if you spend too much time thinking bad thoughts.

Does anyone else have any dates they cannot make it to mine? I was thinking of maybe either Fri's the 7th and 14th Nov ('cos Rivka can't make the Saturday's) or Fri 21 or Sat 22 Nov? What do you all think? Am happy to have partners too if you wish. Rather than everyone bringing food I will cook for us all, but please could you all bring the booze? If you don't want to do this, or think you are not contributing enough perhaps you would each like to donate £5 to Help for Heroes on the night instead of or as well as? Cheeky I know, but I've just thought of the idea and I've got to try and get some money for the charity somehow!   

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Friday 14th is good for me. I don't mind if its just us girlies or blokes as well.....if your cooking shall we have just girls?  I'll donate to Help for Hero's no probs.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka -    such a difficult decision to make but it is great that you and dh are able to talk it through so honestly with each other.  

B - glad you're feeling more relaxed about it now.  

Julia -   it must be heartbreaking to see your mum changing like that, and then to be left out of the loop with regards her care. They probably don't want you to have an extra worry with Alex having just arrived but still hurts.

Loui - a friend at work seems to know a lot about the footie match. I can ask her about contacts if you haven't got them. I'd love to come around to a meet at yours. The 14th is out for me as we're at the BBC Good Food Show that weekend and are staying up at my sisters all weekend.

Shelley - don't know about the wind. My 2nd tx I remember getting v bloated immediately and felt I'd gone up a dress size overnight. 

Hello everyone else. Feeling lousy today. My sis came up to help Friday and yesterday so I didn't feel I could sit down and rest despite having a bad cold coming out. I may go out into the choc kitchen later but for the moment I'm making my way to the sofa with my duvet, a good book, some toast and sky+. Another night tonight, and Sunday is double time, so I want to make sure I'm as rested as poss beforehand. No more viewings on the house. The bloke from the other day told the agents the house wasn't big enough so he wasn't bringing his wife back after all. We've decided to give it another few weeks then take it off till after Xmas so we don't have the pressure of keeping the annexe clear whilst trying to pump out shed loads of chocolate.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just for you Cath, I hope that you feel better soon 

Loui - if more peeps can make a date other than the one I can do (Cath hasn't been able to make one for a while so I don't mind) then don't worry trying to rearrange a day we can all make. I'll still drop a donation in for you


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Louie, I can't do the 21st as it is my 21st 40th birthday and I am out that night. Any other date would be fine though. I think it is a fab idea to raise funds too, count me in!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

i can do the 7th or 21st loui.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
you have been busy on here this weekend.

Rivka - sending you and DH big   . It must be such a difficult decision to have to make but I am not suprised after what you have been through that you can't face any more IF tx.  Although I know adoption can also be a difficult journey the good thing is that once you have been approved (which I have no doubt is given in your case) at least there is a guarantee of a child at the end of it and I hope that you can rebook your appointment with the social worker soon.  I forgot to say yesterday I am up for a secret santa but maybe we could all buy a small £5 gift for anyone (to keep costs low)which we can wrap up and put in a basket rather than worry about drawing names out of a hat in advance?

Cath - hope you are feeling better soon   and a nice day under the duvet does the trick!  Sorry about the buyer dropping out - hopefully you will get some more interest soon.

Loui - I saw the X factor last night and as Tricksy says it was really moving.  Thanks also for the invite for a meet over at yours - I would love to come but am not free the weekend of 7/8 (friends staying) or 14/15 (back in Wales for my sister's b'day) and am only free on 21/22 which seems to be opposite to when most other people can make it.  Anyway decide what is best for you and I will come if I can - happy to donate though even if I can't make it and we have a couple of bottles of spirits I could bring if you go for the coctails option.

Bhopes - good luck with your scan tomorrow   - that is good DH can come - make sure you get him to ask lots of questions for you.

Kitty - sorry you have been feeling low   - hoping that Nemo on Ice cheers you up.

Debs - that is great you can start d/r in your next cycle - with any luck on my part we could be cycling at the same time then.

Cleo - hope you had a good time last night despite not drinking.  You brought back memories when you said about not wanting to do another injection in the loo of a restaurant - I did my first ever trigger jab in the loo at the Lemon Tree!

Shelley - good luck for the scan tomorrow - I am not sure about the pain you have been having already and would ask them when you go in.

Julia - so sorry to hear about your Mum   and I really sympathise with you not being told what is going on (my Dad's wife had cervical cancer a few years ago and we had a similar situation with them not telling us what was going on and it just makes you feel really helpless) - sending you lots of hugs and I hope that the chemo will help a bit (or else surely the docs would not recommend it for her) even if it would have been better for her to have had it sooner.

Lisa - hope the 2nd set of antibiotics are kicking in now and you are feeling better  

Anyway better go - I had to bring some work home this w/end and have been procrastinating all morning - need to keep on top of things though with all the time off I am going to be needing.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -     Don't worry about me being able to make the meet if more people are available on the 14th. We're so busy till Xmas that finding any date is difficult.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - so sorry to hear about your mum, and also the decision your dad made not to tell you, no wonder you were upset   hope you are ok and settling into life with baby Alex around  

Rivka -  thinking of you    

Cath - i hope you are feeling better today  

Tricksy - hope you enjoy your lunch today  

BHopes - sending you big hugs    tx can drive you     but ISIS know what they are doing, so try to trust them hun  

Kitty - welcome to the thread - hope the Nemo helped to cheer you up  

Cleo - hope you had a nice evening and you are feeling ok during this cycle, sending you lots of positive vibes hun        

Lisa - hope your anti-biotics have kicked in and you are on the mend  

magicbeans - how are you feeling? any pg symtoms yet??

Jojo - have a good holiday hun xx

Sam - i hope you are well

Sorry i cant quite keep up with everyone, there are so many on here at the moment  

Dh is doing well, still has a slight numbness in 2 of his toes which drives him mad, but its nothing compared to the pain he was in!! he is slowly coming of all the drugs but is very up and down mood wise  

Have a good day eveyone - on this lovely WET day  

Em x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

What a crap day!  I was supposed to go on a dog walk today with the owner clubs for the dog we want to get (if treatment does not work)  My compensation prize but the weathers so awful we've stayed in watching tv in the warm and vegging out instead.

Loui - I watched the X Factor last night it was emotional,  I'm up for a meet and to donate i'm not free on the 15th, 21st,22nd but i think i can do either the 7th , 14th  - Thanks for inviting us all over    where do you live?

Rivka - I'm really sorry hun - big hugs to you and DH    Its such a hard decision and i really feel for you, you have been through so much and i just can't imagine how hard it is for you.  I hope that the adoption process goes smootly for you and at least with that you have a guarantee of a child at the end of the process and you won't have the heartbreak of IF anymore  

Cath - Sorry about the buyer i'm sure there will be more people interested - Will the choc shop be held for you whats the situation with that?  Hope your feeling better soon a good book and duvet sounds just what the doc ordered 

Rachel - Thats a good idea with the secret santa - good luck next week for the blood retakes  

Em - glad to hear DH is on the mend and coming off the painkillers its not surprising his mood is up and down as back pain i think is the worst - hope he'll be back to his normal self soon - Have you got anything nice planned for next week's half term?

Jo - Have a great holiday.....jealous!

Julia - Sorry to read about your Mum and also not knowing about treatment i suppose they thought that you had enough on your plate at the moment but all its done is make you feel more upset,  Hope the treatment helps and big hugs  

Shelley - good luck for tomorrow hun try not to worry too much hun i'm sure that things will be different for you this time  

Cleo - Hope your evening went well and you had a good time - Have you got any plans for half term?

Kitty - Hpe Nemo was good - I loved the film 

Debs- Hope going back to work will be ok - you'll soon wish you was back at home - How did the horror fest go?  I love horror films Saw V is out next week at the cinema  

Bhopes - Good luck tomorrow at your scan   that will be nice that DH is with you for this one as your feeling so worried have you any other plans for the day or are you both going back to work after?

Tricksy - Hope your lunch was nice today - thats where we're all going isn't it?  I don't know how you did it but you missed a whole precinct out in Chelmsford theres High Chelmer which is the other side of the main high street bit   


well i think i've got everyone    its hard to keep up  
Lisa x


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your warm and supportive words, we are both really touched. Like Tricsky said, it's great that many of us are now life friends (not just virtual), we feel blessed. 

Cathie - hope your cold is easing off now, it was lovely chatting to you earlier. Good luck with all that choc making. 

Shelley -    for tomorrow, try to relax tonight if you can.

Rachel - good ides about the Secret Santa, if others are happy with it too lets do it (I can bring the basket to put the little pressies in). How did your run with Chocy go? Hope your back is on the mend.

Tricksy - hope you enjoyed the lunch   I'm quite looking forward to our meeting there as I can see you are fond of the place so it must be fab  

Lisa - what a crap day indeed? I managed to go running in the morning ad go a tiny bit of gardening while it was still only drizzling but wouldn't venture out later on. Hope you get to do the walk another day - tx WILL work, but you'll get a doggie to keep your kid company, to.

Em - glad DH is on the mend, no wonder his mood is changeable as he's been through a lot lately. Hope he feels more stable when the numbness goes. Is DS at home already?

Julia -    about your mum, it must be so frightening to know she is getting worse like that. I do hope the chemo will make her better, wil she start soon? As you say it's a pity she didn't start easriler but at least now it should be on the right track. Not surprised you feel hurt not being told about her. I'm sure your dad worried about you finding it too hard to cope what with little Alex and with James needing extra attention while getting used to little bro. It's not an excuse I know, and it hurts, but I'm sure he wanted to protect you.

Cleo - how are you hun? Hope the stimming meds don't make you too uncomfortable. Also of course GROW FOLLIES GROW    

Debs - hope you enjoyed the horror film (I can't bear them but it's because I'm a wimp  ). Enjoy the last days of being at home before THursday.

B - no wonder you are worried, this is only natural. This is what we are here for, to support each other, and there's always someone who can say something useful out of experience. Good luck at the scan tomorrow.

Hope you're enjoying today despite the weather. It was lovely to have the extra hour, wasn't it? We enjoyed a lazy day today, so nice.

Have a good week everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just popping on quickly to wish shelley loads of   for her first scan tomorrow.  will be thinking of you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

feeling really tired. Had all my family over for dinner which was lovel but has left me sleepy!!

Sheley - good luck tom hun, call me if you need to as am off work.     

Kitty and bhopes - good luck for your scans tom     

Love to everyone Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi all 

Real quickie just to wish Shelley good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley, Cleo, Kitty and Bhopes - good luck for your scans and things at ISIS tomorrow    

Loui


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - hun not sure but think you see Marfleet tom God luck if yu do hun.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks everyone and good luck to cleo,bhopes,kitty for scans and tricksy seeing doc marfleet.sending u all         and lots to me to


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Evening all.... Nemo was good. Shame about the food afterwards! If anyone ever goes to the 02 don't eat in the American bar and grill. It was rubbish and a rip off.

I missed strictly too!!

When i go to isis tom for my scan i will be looking if i see any other ladies there wondering if any of them are you!!

Rachel..  NEmo was good thanks, x

Loui    Gonna get Heros too. X factor was moving, was sure it wasn't just my hormones! I can make the 14th or 21st. EC on 7th so not able to do that one. Don't mind girls or husbands but if it's a long drive prob prefere him to be with me for the drive home.
I'm happy  to donate too. x

LittleMo  Glad it's not just me heading towards the big 40! Have fun x

Rachel36  Nemo was good, think i just felt weird yesterday as dh away and too much thinking time x

Angel 10 hi x

Well that's another weeekend over almost, backk to the grindstone tom.  

Good luck to all for scans etc tom and everyone else take care xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all,

Just a quickie, just wanted to say good luck to Cleo, Bhopes and Shelley for your scans today, and good luck to Tricksy - go and sort out Caroline Marfleet!! Can't wait to hear how you all get on. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Shelley, Cleo, B - lots of luck in ISIS today   

Tricksy - good luck with Dr Marfleet    you are well informed and know your mind, she'll have no chance!  

Julia - how's your mum? When will she start the chemo?   

Loui - forgot to say I'm happy to donate, and to bring food and/or drinks when you know whta you need. 

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello All!

Sorry I didn't get back on yesterday - went to MiL's for lunch and didn't get back til late.

Rachel - I'm sorry about the agro with your blood tests.  That's a real pain.  Perhaps you should mention something to the ARGC see if they can reimburse your travel costs?  After all it's not your fault their courier turned up late.  The other thing I wanted to say was if you have a lot of trips to London to make whether it's worth getting a monthly season ticket - it does work out cheaper.  Or if you're using the tubes/buses in London than a pay as you go oyster card makes the tube/bus cheaper too.  Hope your interviews go well this week and you're not too frazzled for your tests   x

Little Mo - really sorry to read about your Mum.  Are you able to spend some time with her before her treatment?  Hope you're looking forward to your big 40 bash.  Has your DH been planning a surprise do you think? x

Rivka - my heart goes out to you, hun.  This whole journey is so tough and you & your DH are so so brave. Big     s to you both. x

Tricksy - Good luck with Dr M today.  Keep us posted on how you get on    

Cleo - lovely to see you today at ISIS again.  How did your scan go?  Hope everything is all ok and you're on track for EC this week.   

Reikilisa - sorry you didn't get to go for your dog walk, such a shame as the weather was so rubbish.  What type of woofer are you hoping to get?

Angel10 - glad your DH is feeling better.  Hope he's more like his old self soon. 

CathB - hope your cold is on it's way out.  Have you tried echinacea - that's supposed to be good boasting the system against colds and things. x

Piepig - hope you're doing ok and those stitches are mending good & proper    

Loui - sorry missed X factor on Sat but would love to donate a little something.  Please count me in for your do - I'm easy with dates (nothing on at the moment depending on tx etc).  Am happy to bring some bits along too. x 

Kitty/the wilsons - good luck for your scans today too     Hope you get on ok.  Keep us posted  

Well after all my ups and downs at the weekend, my scan was perfectly fine today - PHEW!  I'm all on course for Friday so both DH & I breathed a sigh of relief.  I just panicked, but that's me I'm afraid.  The nurse said I should have rung her like you all said but I was too chicken to face it all tbh.  She was really sweet though showing DH & I the screen so we could see all the follies.  Left ovary is taken itself for a bit of trip so she said they might try bring it forward. Right is behaving itself as I've told it to!!  So yep feeling a lot more positive about things now - thanks for being there for me everyone    

   to you all,

Bx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

well i'm having a lovely day so far.  been to see my friend and her 9 month old this morning, then called in at julias on the way back and had lots of lovely cuddles, now am waiting for another friend and her 9 month old to come over.....MIL over tomorrow....busy busy busy

Julia - thanks for having me over, was really nice to see you and have a good chat, you looked really well and alex was adorable as ever.

Shelley - thanks for calling and am so pleased that things are looking ok, i'll let you fill in the details when you get on here after work.

bhopes - glad to hear all is going well

cleo - hope your follicles are getting ripe and almost ready to burst

kitty - hope your scan has gone ok.

right better go, gotta babyproof the house!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Lovely to see you today PiePig, and thanks for the lovely presents. You looked so natural holding Alex .... your turn soon  . I hope you had a lovely afternoon with your friend. 

How did everyone get on today? I hope everyone had good news.

Will hopefully be on later for personals. Just going to wash my hair as I dyed it an unnatural shade of pillar box red yesterday so I am hoping it will wash out slightly, even though it is permanent   Still, better than grey I suppose


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi gang!  How are you all?  Hope all of you with scans and tests etc this week get good results.  

Bhopes/Cleo/The Wilsons - how you getting on?  
Sooty - where are you?  Are you OK?  
Little Mo - hows baby alex - he is soo scrummy in his photo!  How is your mum?
Pigpie - hostess with the mostess - check you out!  
Rachel - i would go sooooooooooo mad if they did that to me.  Isis forgot to tell me that DH needed to actually come in to sign the consent forms - so he just signed them and I brought them in, the day before we started tx only to be told we couldn't do anything till he came in.  I hit the roof and screamed and shouted!  One of them had to come in really late so that we could sign the forms in front of them!  If i had had to get on a train to go all the way back I dread to think what would have happened.  They shoudl def pay your train fare and for lunch.....
Rivka - I really hope all your dreams come true.  There are lots of kids out there, for many reasons, longing for a wonderful mummy like you to love them.  I know you will find your dream xx
Tricksy/Cath - Hello.  Hows things with you guys?

Sorry for anyone Ive missed - we seem to be expanding day by day.  I can't keep up!

I am still plodding towards 7th November nervously.  Praying everything will be ok on the day.  Feel slightly sick now and then and (.)(.) are getting a bit more sore, but nothing major.  No major symptoms at all really - apart from a bloated tummy!

Lots of         to everyone xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

that reminds me, i was talking to julia about the secret santa and how i wasn't that keen on the idea as i think i'll struggle to buy a gift that would be suitable for everyone without spending a fortune and was most likely to just buy tut.  anyway the bright idea came to us about doing the xmas gift as a raffle type thing, with one proper gift which we all buy a ticket for the money we would've spent and the money raised can go to loui's help the heros thing....don't know what you all think, but i figure it might save us all buying a piece of rubbish each...


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening everyone,

sorry but this will be a quick one to let u all no how we got on today,and we finally got some good news so here goes.

lining = 5.7mm
left ovary =sizes are  11,10,8,and one little one 3

right =7,6 

lining on the first cycle was =2.5mm

last time i had nothing on my left and only 2 small ones on my right,so im quite happy what do u guys think? we are not getting to excited as last time we got to wednesday and it got abbandoned but this time she said its like having a different person's results,just still hope everything will go well.sorry but my dinner is going to be ready i will pop on later.how did everyone else get on today?.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

justt a quicky!!  had my scan everything going well. They called tonight to confirm ec on wednesday    So a 1.30am trigger shot for me tonight!! Forgot to ask about my ganerelix and whether i take it tom too?? pretty sure i don't but will call in the morning just to confirm. Feel like i'm going   Hope it all goes according to plan.

Shelley - wohooooooooooooo!! C u tom hun.

Bhopes - good to meet you and your dh hun. Glad everything in ok and on track for you     

Tricksy- Kitty - how did you get on??

Piepig - love your idea for secret santa!

love me xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - wow! EC on weds, bet that was a shock!     

Shelley - sounds fab!  have nothing to compare to as bourn don't scan that early (or they didn't with me anyway), but looks like things have started off really well.

Tricksy - success with marfleet


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

evening all... Sounds like everyone got on ok today. My scan was fine but i didn't ask any details. Cont drugs the same, back on wed.
Quickie tonight as DH has just dished up dinner...Bless.
Good luck for anyone tom.

Kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all   

Gawd we are all busy on here!! so many of you cycling and going through treament     for you all praying that you all get your bfp's    

I had my appt with Dr Marfleet today and I'm sorry to say that I could not make her see sense   I have got put on the list for another free nhs go but she is adamant that I am only entitled to 1 more go....not the 2 that I have been told by Caroline Young....I did argue with her over it.....for quite a while but I started to get a bit airiated and pee'd off and she was not budging an inch so I've decided to put my woes in writing to the Caroline Young and ask her to clarify any misunderstanding to Dr Marfleet. She kept saying that as I could only have 1 go at a time there was no point in discussing it further....this was after we'd been going back and forth over it for 10 mins   I was worried that if I pushed it too much then she would not put me on the list    I have got another appt on 16th Feb to start all of our tests again......so looks like we may be on the band wagon again next year!!!

Shelley - I am so so pleased for you, its sounding good hun, you'll be fine, take care and keep chilling xxx 

Cleo - Woohoo ec on Wednesday, how are you feeling about this cycle ?? I've got everything crossed for you hun xx 

Kitty - sounds like your doing ok as well xx 

Piepigs - your idea about the raffle tickets sounds good to me as well.

Ok sorry for lack of personals but i'm pooped and need to play with my new phone!! 

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo -     oh my goodness you must be so scared but excited at the same time good luck with your trigger tonight/morning    

Shelley - sounds like you are responding well hunny  

Kitty - glad all is going well   

Debs/Julia - think the idea for raising money instead of trying to buy prezzies is brilliant   count me in

Tricksy - how did you get on today?

magic - all those symptoms are sounding good for you hun  

Little Moo Moo - really really red? i would love to go that colour!!!

Well i rung ISIS today and asked if i would be able to get the ball rolling to cycle early part of next year and was told the computers were down so it wasnt possible to arrange a consultant appointment at that time but that somebody would ring me back............well they didnt   i know that get busy and have seen lots of you guys today but just a 5 minute call back from them would have been nice, its not very good manners is it 

 to everybody else, hope you are all ok

Love Em x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - we posted at the same time! i think you should defo put all that in writing to Caroline and try and get your point heard by Dr Marfleet - it must have been horrible to have to sit there and argue the toss with her?? so you are going to cycle again? how you feeling about that then hun cos earlier this year you and dh had decided you had had enough? sending you big hugs


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello busy bees - What a busy day today with scans and consultation  

Shelley - Everything sounds great hun and so pleased that its positive news for you and  your on your way  

Tricksy - Sorry you had to fight your corner and had the brick wall effect but at least you have this go and pray that you only need 1 go anyway hey    Have you made your mind up to definately go again next year?

Em - Thats a bit bad not getting a call back    Looks like you'll have to ring again tomorrow  

Cleo - OMG    That has flown by thats good timing though being off work for it - Good luck  

Bhpes/Kitty - Glad all your scans went well today 

Lisa x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Angel10... Def ring them back cos i waited a week for them to ring me back re starting my ivf and it resulted in a big cock up and being told i had to wait another month to start treatment after waiting , waiting! I ended up in tears in the clinic. Embarrasing! So i would def chase them up. Good luck  kitty x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Kitty - thanks hun, just annoys me when we pay them all that money for ivf and they cant even be bothered to call back   - hope you are ok xx

Lisa -you feeling better now hunny? xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Cleo - that's brilliant news for you.  keeping everything crossed for you this cycle    

Tricksy - Well done for putting your views across to Dr M.  Perhaps if you get something from the PCT or Caroline Young in writing then that will help?  Hope you get to cycle soon x

the wilsons/kitty - glad your scans went well.  Fingers crossed for those scans coming up.

Magic - sounds like those BFP symptoms are kicking in.  Hope your scan goes ok.  Did you have two blastos put back?  Could there be twins?! x

Sooty - how you doing?  when do you test?

Right think it's time I secretly raid the haloween sweets before DH gets there   

Bx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Shelley - sooooo pleased for you, these look like excellent results, some really good size follies there. So now GROW FOLLIES GROW and of course lining keep getting better    

Cleo - how exciting, Wed already!! Good luck with your trigger tonight. Keeping everything crossed for you, this should be your turn this time   

B - v glad things went well for you today too.

Tricksy - well done for fighting your corner and how annoying Dr M argued with you instead of being helpful. However I   that you only need this one go to get a good sticky BFP next year. Hopefully you'll have time to relax and enjoy yourselves and you'll be cycling in confidence in the spring.

Lisa - how are you hun? The infection got better?

Em - I always found ISIS not very good at returning calls, I usally lost patience and called them by the end of the day. Good luck for talking to them tomorrow.

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like there was good news all round yesterday what with Cleo being ready for EC, Shelley having some fantastic sized follies and lining, kitty hving good news too and Tricksy getting a free go on the NHS - yey - maybe our luck is changing?

Tricksy - I'm sorry Dr M was such a  . I'm going to phone the lady you recommended today to see what she says. I defo think you should get a letter from her to present to Dr M - that's what I intend to do  . Like Cleo (I think) said, you won't need anymore goes 'cos you'll get the perfect result in the New Year.

Julia - thanks for the link to the footie match - I'm trying to find out whether I can get a permit to rattle a collection bucket at the stadium.

Em - ISIS are cr*p at returning calls. For peace of mind keep phoning until they get annoyed and then you'll get your answer. As you say, we pay £000's to them for their work, so don't feel bad about phoning them all the time.

Sooty - thinking of you 

Thank you everyone for talking about donating money to Help For Heroes - that's so very sweet of you all  

Loui x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - just came on to say i hope your trigger injection went ok hunny  

Morning all   it looks   outside!

Im back at work today after being off last week, will try to do personals later - have a good day xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - wow that's come around really quickly. Sending you lots of   and   for tomorrow. Did the trigger go ok? 

Tricksy- such a shame you're having to go to this effort to get Dr Marfleet to understand the criteria. It's so frustrating that people going to Colchester may be getting less free goes than others in the region because of interpretation. Great that you're on the list for another go though. 

Shelley - sounds like you're responding really well. That's fantastic news. 

Em - you should chase ISIS. They are getting worse when it comes to returning calls and it's just not fair considering the hopes and dreams we place in their hands. How is dh getting on now? It must be making your life much easier now he's not in so much pain. Is ds off for half term?

Loui - hope you're able to go and collect at the footie match. 

Lisa - how are you this week? Is the infection clearing up?

Rachel - how did your back hold up when you went running? 

Hello everyone else. Sorry I'm not keeping up with you very well at the moment. My cold is lingering though I'm tons better than on Sunday. I made it through my entire shift but was rewarded by Daisy being extremely full of it and jumping on me every half hour as I tried to get some sleep when I got home   I'm taking them out earlier today in the hopes tehy'll let me be for a bit. No more viewings on the house but there was at least one person doing a drive by yesterday. It's so obvious round here that I'm tempted to wave out the window at them   

Best crack on before Daisy mugs me again.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

CathB said:


> It's so frustrating that people going to Colchester may be getting less free goes than others in the region because of interpretation.


on the positive side at least marfleet is aware of the new funding, in ipswich they claim to know nothing about it...well a few weeks ago they did anyway


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all

Shelley, eggsellent news, I bet you are eggstatic!!! Fab news hon, I am sure things will continue to progress well.

Cleo, WOW!! All systems go!! Fantastic news. Hope the trigger injection went well, will be thinking about you this week    

Emma, give ISIS another call if you have not heard from them - they are CRAP at administration and need chasing, I think we have all had bad experiences of not being contacted when they say they will   The hair is not that red, I think I may have exaggerated a bit! I am gradually getting used to it.

Tricksy, sorry you had to go ten rounds with Marfleet yesterday. Hopefully when you have it in writing she will see sense. Glad you got another free cycle though, woohoo!!

Rivka, sounds like you and DH have had a lot on your mind recently but well done on making a decision. I hope the adoption process does not take too long and that your dreams will be a reality in the not too distant future.

Cathie, you made me laugh with the comment about waving out the window at people having a look at your house - I must admit that when my mum and dad were looking at houses we used to do drive bys - it must be so obvious!!

PiePig, hope you have a nice day with your mother in law! (Remember, you are too weak to do the housework so she might take a hint and do it for you  )

Lisa, hope you are feeling better.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals but hi to everyone, I am thinking of you all xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello everyone sorry not been about stayed a night at my sisters and a night at my mums to get out of the house while DP was on nights.I'm ok I think Test on Saturday and ****ting it.No AF yet,no spotting.Feel a little tired.Vains on boobs and my sense of smell seems better.Think it may be the pesseries though.Not sure what to think really.
Hope you all are well need to read back as there is so many pages xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

    is it cold enough for you??

Trigger went ok but its so worrying!! i was convinced i had done it in the wrong place so went to ISIS this morning to check with them. Bloody hormones!! Had a powercut all day so been out of the house. Showered at a friends and then had a lovely lazy relaxing lunch with shelley.

feeling worred about tom, just want to get the next few days done and then get them back on board.


Shelley - thanks for today hun, it was good to get out. Power didn;t come back on until gone 6!!


Angel -   thanks hun hope your dh is feeling better and ISIS get back to you soon.

Piepig - enjoy your last day off tomorrow hun!! 2 weeks goes really quick hey... i hope it goes as quick for me.

Sooty - not long hun, you're nearly there!!     


Cath - glad you're feeling better hun  

Love to everyone else, dinner ready so be back later...

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good luck Cleo - will be thinking of you all day. What time are you in? Don't forget to eat those yummy stickies afterwards!       

loui x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Loui- thanks hun. I'm down for ec at 1.30. No food 6 hrs b4!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - poor you with no electric, I did wonder if you had a power cut as there were EDF vans everywhere in the lanes tonight. It sounds like you had a nice lunch with Shelley, I'm jealous, wish I could of come   Good luck tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you, will you be up at 6 for brekky!!! if you feel up to it then please let me know how you get on. Is R going with you?? I have got everything crossed for you hun   ^hugme

Sooty - its sounding good hun. If I'm honest there are no hard and fast signs at this stage, some people have none at all, some have lots. Try not to stress too much, Saturday will be here before you know it  

Julia - How are you getting on?? I hope that your getting a bit more sleep now!! Has James chilled a bit now with Alexander?? My Mum gets her plaster off on Friday so hopefully I'll be getting a bit of time back to myself so I'll pop round or maybe we could pop out for some lunch? 

Debs - Thats terrible that Ipswich did not know anything about the extra cycles, maybe you should email them a copy of the protocol!!! 

Cath - You are always so busy! No wonder your cold is lingering, you are probably pooped. Drink plenty of orange juice to try and boost your vitamin C, it might help. i hope that you get some peeps round to view your house soon xx 

Angel - It was blinking cold today   it was 1c when I got down to Crop this morning and 4c when I left. Si works around Chelmsford and they have got about 2" of snow    I bet Lisa has got some too. How was work today?? 

Loui - I know that I have got my 2nd go but what about others who are being fobbed off and losing their chance to have a family?? I havn't had a chance to do the letter yet but I am going to write to Caroline Young as soon as I can. The other lady we spoke to before does not work on that team anymore so Caroline is the lady you need to speak too xxx 

Rivka - Have you made any phone calls yet regarding your next move or are you just having a break for now?? have you got any more bike rides lined up for the weekend?? its going to be cold still so you'll have to wrap up! 

Bhopes - thats why i can't buy any trick or treat sweets until the night before Halloween or i'll eat the lot    i have to try and buy stuff i don't like!!! 

Lisa - have you got snow hun Si said its really bad in Chelmsford!! We havn't decided yet if we are going to cycle, I feel really weird about it. I don't want to miss an opportunity but the thought of cycling again fills me with dread and despare thinking of the bfn at the end of it.......again   BUT I don't want to miss a chance, however slim it may be. I wanted to get on the list and then at least I am in the queue, when we get referred we can decide what we are going to do, we've not lost anything by being on the list and at least we have plenty of time to decide. How are you both?? ok we hope xxx 

Kitty - good luck for tomorrow   

I think that i've got everyone?? there are loads of us again    

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy -thanks hun! Think i will skip brekkie and opt for a lie in to try and pass some of the time. My phone is playing up at the moment but tonight dh managed to out my sim card in an old phone so i can use it again!! Will def let you know how i get on. Yep R will be there as he has an important part to play   we need his boys!!! Hope your back is feeling ok. Poor little Cropi, not much fun being a horse in winter.......


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening,

cleo,thank u for a lovely lunch u and me are as bad as eachother,cant belive u had to wait all that time till ur power come back on,what did u do?i was so tied when i got in but managed to pop out and get the bits i needed,then just chilled on the sofa with a large glass of.................yep u guesed it pinapple juice and a glass off milk,oh i have just made my red bush tea so i will se if i like it,but my belly is herting tonight,best off luck for tomorrow sweetie pls get rich to text me.i will be thinking of u lots.      

debs,hi hun how was ur afternoon with uer mum?make the most of ur last day hon.catch up soon.   

julia,sorry i havent text u basck and 2:45 is fine with me but if on the day ur really tied or just not up to it pls say i really dont mind,and sorry but i could not resist i got a little something for alex its sooooo cute and i picked a little something up for james,well cu thrusday hon.  

tricksy,hi hun sorry but lunch today was abit short notice but we can arrange another day,cant belive doc marfleet defo think u should put it all in writing.how is crop doing?well hope ur ok hon.   

loui,hi hon i can not do the 7th as thats ec ,so will go with the majority.hope ur ok? 

kitty,what time u in tomorrow?im in 2:30,good luck.  

spangle,         pls let us no thinking of u. 

hi everyone sorry but im very tied and on edge about tomorrow got this far last time but just really hope and    there will be more good news pls pls pls,well i will be on tomorrow.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164666.0


----------

